# Es nervt total!



## wusel345 (12. August 2010)

Hi Mitangler,

kennt ihr das auch? 

Zum besseren Verständnis der Situation:
Ihr kommt an einen See (Vereinssee), 8 ha groß und hat die Form eines L´s. 50m links von mir jugendliche Karpfenangler (hat aber nichts mit jugendlich zu tun, denn Erwachsene machens auch). Ich betrete die Stelle, an der ich meinen Ansitz ausüben möchte und schon kommt einer von den Jungs zu mir rüber mit der Bitte, ich möchte doch 50m weiter zur nächsten Ansitzstelle gehen, da er seine Karpfenmontage längs des Ufers ausgelegt hat. Ich habe erst einmal nachgefragt, was er damit meint und er erlärte mir, dass seine Köder in ca. 60m im Abstand von 10-20m vom Ufer entfernt augelegt seien. Da ich das schon öfters an diesem See erlebt habe wurde ich doch leicht sauer und habe ihm geantwortet, dass ich nicht gewillt wäre, ihm den "halben See" zur Verfügung zu stellen. Als kollegialer Angler richte ich meine Köder so aus, dass sie, stellt man sich eine Uhr vor und ich sitze auf der Pos. 18 Uhr, zwischen 11 und 13 Uhr in einer Entfernung max. der halben Seebreite zu liegen kommen oder ich setze mich unmittelbar an die Stelle, die ich beangeln möchte. Nach einem kurzem Streitgespräch mit der Androhung, dem Vorstand davon zu berichten, hat er sich dann geschlagen gegeben, seinen Köder eingeholt und neu positioniert. 

Wäre das eine einmalige Aktion gewesen wäre ich sicherlich gewichen und wäre weitergewandert, aber ich erlebe so etwas sehr oft an diesem See und es ko... mich langsam aber sicher an. Ich habe schon erlebt, dass drei (3!!) Angler ein Drittel dieses Sees mit ihren Ködern belegt haben. Dabei waren die Köder jeweils ca. 20 m vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer ausgebracht worden, so dass ein Angeln in diesem Teil des Sees für andere Kollegen unmöglich war.

So langsam wächst bei mir die Erkenntnis dass ich weiter komme, wenn ich mich auch unkollegial verhalte und nur noch auf meinen Vorteil bedacht bin. 

Aber, verdammt, ich kann es nicht!

Habt ihr schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Dann berichtet doch mal darüber oder ist dieser, unser See die Ausnahme?

Gruß und Petri
Rüdiger


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

kenn ich doch irgendwie ....
hatte neulich auch mal nen "Hänger" beim Spinnfischen ...
nachdem der Karpfenangler am ca 200-300m gegenüberliegendem Ufer dann plötzlich hektisch zur Rute lief, stellte sich raus das mein ca 20m Auswurf seine Karpfenmontage erwischt hatte (Kreis) die mit dem Schlauchboot ausgebracht wurde #d
mal bildlich festgehalten .... der Karpfenkollege saß auf der Landzunge |uhoh:


----------



## Domini (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Also bei uns besitzt niemand die frechheit so etwas zu machen. wenn ich so wie die jungangler einen köfi gesetzt habe und ich sehe das jemand kommt nehme ich die rute ein und werfe an eine andere stelle aus...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

kenne das von "meinem" quasi vor der Haustüre liegenden Rheinhafen

da steht dann mittig ein Karpfenzelti am Ufer (ich schreib bewusst nich Bifi), und von dort sind dann Leinen gespannt, dass einem die Luft wegbleibt

wenn man dann mit respektablen Abstand seinen Spinnköder auswirft, kommt nach einiger Zeit gerne jemand an und klärt ´nett und freundlich´ (|director:"_*ey!*"_) über das "Spinnennetz" auf. Und, da die "Kollegen" ja zuerst da waren, gibt man sich geschlagen und sucht das Weite

aber: es nervt!


----------



## Borg (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Ja, kenne dieses Thema leider auch zur Genüge bei uns am See.....und ich brauche als Stipper ja nicht soviel Platz, also maximal eine Bahn von 13m, wobei ich aber fast überwiegend auf 11m angel, da dort die Kante ist. 

Nach einem etwas heftigeren Streitgespräch und meiner Androhung demjenigen seine Rute um den Hals zu wickeln, wenn er mir jetzt blöd kommt, holen die Carphunter bei uns mittlerweile freiwillig Ihre Köder ein, wenn ich komme. Sorry, aber für sowas habe ich absolut null Verständis, wenn ein Carphunter meint, er könne den halben See (und der hat 24 ha) mit seinen Scheißmontagen blockieren!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Simon K. (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Ich kann es nachvollziehen ohne eine bestimmte Gruppe von Anglern in 
Mißkredit zu bringen.
Aber Karpfenangler sind da teilweise schon extrem.
Da wird ans Wasser gekommen als wenn man umziehen möchte man hat meistens ein Boot dabei dann wird der ganze See ausgelotet um Plateaus
zu finden und Montagen werden dann mit dem Boot rausgebracht.
An einem großen See mag das nicht relevant sein da verläuft sich alles
aber an einem kleinen See kanns da zu Unstimmigkeiten kommen.
Ein wenig mehr Rücksichtnahme von allen Seiten kann da nicht schaden.
Ist ein schwieriges Thema. Aber wer vernünftig miteinander spricht
kann glaub ich einiges an Unverständnis aus der Welt schaffen.
Schöne Grüße Simon


----------



## diemai (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

@ HD4ever

Jaja , bei der Stelle auf der Landzunge muß man aufpassen , ........er hätte sich doch gleich da an die Bucht setzen können(obwohl da ja am WE immer Boote liegen) !

Wenn die Karpfenangler von der Landzunge aus zur kleinen Insel geradeaus angeln , kann ich solche Entfernungen ja noch verstehen , da diese nicht betreten werden darf/kann , .......aber so ????

Hatte das auch 'mal(vom Boot aus) , aber da hatten sie ihren Futterplatz an der Insel wenigstens mit Bojen gekennzeichnet , so das ich garnicht in Verlegenheit kam , deren Schnüre zu erwischen .

An kleineren Vereingewässern ist so'n weites Auswerfen sowieso oft nicht nötig , ..........versucht's doch einfach 'mal mit der Pose vor der Rutenspitze !

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Seele (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Also ich spann schon mal meine Montagen ein Stück Flussabwärts. Da gibts aber nie Probleme. Wir ham genügend Platz und man kann auch ausweichen falls mal jemand kommen sollte. mir auch egal wenn die neber meiner Wallermontage Spinfischen, hauptsache sie fangen meine Schnur nicht.


----------



## Gemini (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Genau das habe ich mich erst gestern auch gefragt, wieso angelt *man* an einem Gewässer, welches von beiden Seiten zugänglich ist, von der einen auf die andere Seite?

Muss das so sein weil *man* teures Equipment gekauft hat das für weite Würfe konzipiert wurde? 

Ergötzt *man* sich an den gespannten Schnüren die kurz vor der anderen Seite im Nass verschwinden?

Ich bin zu dem Schluss gekommen dass es in dem Fall daran liegen muss dass die andere Uferseite eine relativ steile Böschung hat und somit nicht genug Platz für die Zeltstadt bliebe. Auch hätten die zahlreichen, abendlichen Besucher mit ihren tiefergelegten Fahrzeugen nicht bis direkt an die temporäre Wohnsiedlung fahren können.

Zum Glück sind das noch Ausnahmeerscheinungen hier und nicht die Regel.


----------



## Udo561 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Hi,
an unserem nur 1 ha großem See sind alle 10-15 meter nummerrierte Plätze.
Es gibt so Spezis die sich an Platz 12 hinsetzen um dann ihre Montage vor Platz 20 am Seerosenfeld abzulegen.
Die wird dann 10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt mit dem Futterboot ausgebracht , queer über alle anderen Plätze.
Die zur Zeit natürlich nicht besetzt sind , aber einige der Jungs sind auch nicht gewillt ihre Montage einzuholen wenn diese Plätze besetzt werden.
Wenn nicht anders zu regeln ist , drüberwerfen , einholen , abschneiden.
Sollten die es dann immer noch nicht begriffen haben folgt als nächstes die Frage ob er meint das seine Ruten schwimmen oder untergehen wenn sie im See liegen.
Dann ist meist Ruhe.
Gruß Udo
ps. im allgemeinen kennt man sich ja am Gewässer , hat einen freundschaftlichen Umgang miteinander , aber leider gibt es solche Zwischenfälle immer wieder.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Diese Gruppe von Anglern wird dann auch die sein, die sich über irgendwelche Regelungen aufregt die dann gebraucht werden um sie Allgemein verträglich zu machen.

Ich sehe dass ganz einfach, 10 Meter recht und links von einem anderen Angler halte ich immer Abstand....oder eben nach der Situation bedingt. Sorry, aber auf das Abspannen vom See, habe und werde ich nie Rücksicht nehmen, weil es mein Gegenüber auch nicht macht. Ansonsten habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt, weil der normale Menschenverstand das meiste Regelt.


----------



## Gründling74 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Hallo Leute,

schön das dieses Thema mal angesprochen wird!
Ich konnte auch schon zweimal einen Boilie am Vorfach,von meinem Kunstköder entfernen... Diese konnte ich jeweils 2-3 Meter vom Ufer erbeuten. Als ich dann ans gegenüberliegende Ufer sah,sprangen zwei komische Gestalten wie Rumpelstiltzchen um ihr Zelt. Das war dann schon lustig... Wuste gar nicht das es Rollen mit so viel Schnurfassung gibt.
Im Umkreis von Berlin hat man es eh nicht leicht,wenn man nicht gerade am sehr frühen Morgen angeln geht oder mind. 100 km vom Stadtrand sein Glück in einem kleinen versteckten Gewässer versucht...
Was sich da derzeit an den Seen so herumtreibt,kann einem schon Angst machen... Auch wie das Gewässer z.T. verlassen wird!! (Müll,etc.)
Da bringt es auch nicht viel sich mit den Leuten anzulegen,wenn man heil nach Hause kommen will...
Freu mich schon wenn es wieder kälter und ungemütlicher wird,da bleiben die wenigstens zu Hause.
Das soll aber jetzt nicht für Karpfenangler allgemein gelten,es gibt auch sehr Vernünftige!!!!

Viele Grüße,Gründling74


----------



## Wizard2 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

das prob haben wir auch, vorallem an einem etwa 1-1,5 ha großen see. die jungs suchen sich den möglichst weitest entfernten "zeltplstadtplatz" vom futterplatz um dann ihre schnüre und kilo weise futter mit dem schlauchboot manchmal auch futterboot raus zu fahren. naja dann kann man sich das angeln dort 3-5 tage abschminken , weil so eine carp session dauert ja. wenn die hunter wieder abgezogen sind ist das wasser frei, aber das ufer zugemüllt und voll geschiexen.
achja man darf sich zwischen22-6 uhr nicht am see aufhalten und wasserfahrzeuge sind verboten.
aber das gilt anscheind nicht diese jungs, die polizei hats auch nicht interessiert. allerdings gibts jetzt nen wachschutz am see der die nachtruhe überwacht, im auftrag der stadt und bezahlt von steuergeldern:c#d#q


----------



## Somkejumper (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Ich kann mir das ganze nur so erklären: Es geht den Jungs mit der abspannerei nur um einen geilen Drill. Ein Drill über 100-200m macht ja mehr Spaß als einer über 30m. 
Nun stellt sich mir die frage, was ist mit dem was ich in der Prüfung gelernt habe????
Ein Drill sollte so kurz wie möglich gehalten werden um dem Fisch so wenig Stress wie möglich zuzufügen!!!!!( Dafür gab es eine Anklage in der Schweiz)
Ein Drill über 200m verursacht Stress ohne ende beim Fisch und die meisten Carphunter holen den Fisch raus, machen ein "geiles Foto mit dem 30 pfünder" und setzten den gestressten Fisch wieder zurück. Da könnte ich  :v
Das nenn ich praktizierenden Tierschutz.
#d#d#d#d

Einen Großteil geht es nur um den Drill und um nichts anderes.

Nun können mich die Carphunter verteufeln oder nicht. Die ist und bleibt meine Meinung zu dem Thema.


----------



## Gründling74 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

...ich glaube was da in einigen Angelzeitschriften so an Tips gegeben wird,ist auch nicht unbedingt förderlich. Was die "Experten" da zum Teil schreiben,was sie z.B. für Spezialboote zum Boilie ausbringen benutzen und wieviel Liegen in ihr Zelthaus passen,etc.... Brauch man sich eigentlich über den Effekt nicht wundern...
Und ein Karpfen-,wie auch anderer Spezi,brauch das natürlich alles...|rolleyes


----------



## Bobster (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Gründling74 schrieb:


> Was sich da derzeit an den Seen so herumtreibt,kann einem schon Angst machen... Auch wie das Gewässer z.T. verlassen wird!! (Müll,etc.)


 
...persönlich empfinde ich es dieses Jahr besonders stark.

Es gibt mittlerweile ganz einfach zuviele Menschen


----------



## Yoshi (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das ganze nur so erklären: Es geht den Jungs mit der abspannerei nur um einen geilen Drill. Ein Drill über 100-200m macht ja mehr Spaß als einer über 30m.
> Nun stellt sich mir die frage, was ist mit dem was ich in der Prüfung gelernt habe????
> Ein Drill sollte so kurz wie möglich gehalten werden um dem Fisch so wenig Stress wie möglich zuzufügen!!!!!( Dafür gab es eine Anklage in der Schweiz)
> Ein Drill über 200m verursacht Stress ohne ende beim Fisch und die meisten Carphunter holen den Fisch raus, machen ein "geiles Foto mit dem 30 pfünder" und setzten den gestressten Fisch wieder zurück. Da könnte ich  :v
> ...




Sorry, du stellst hier nur eine Vermutung an, die du nicht einmal beweisen kannst um im selben Atmezug den Praktizierenden Tierquälerei zu unterstellen.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich ein solches Argument absolut an den Haaren herbeigezogen finde. Wenn du Frust gegenüber diesen Leinenspannern hast, kann ich das durchaus verstehen, aber sachlich sollte man schon bleiben und nicht pauschal unterstellen.


----------



## Somkejumper (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...persönlich empfinde ich es dieses Jahr besonders stark.
> 
> Es gibt mittlerweile ganz einfach zuviele Menschen



Vor allem wenn der See als Badesee genutz wird. Da scheixxt sich keiner was um die sauberkeit. Die Angler werden das schon aufräumen. Ist ja Ihr See.
7 Plastiktüten voll von Juli bis jetzt.


----------



## turm13 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

ich möchte mich als teilzeit "carphunter" mal dazu äussern! 
es gibt ja von jeder spezies so ganz spezielle spezies die dann meinen ihnen gehört alles. 
ich fahre meine montage auch gerne mit dem schlauchboot aus, platz wird mit einer boje markiert und fertig. ich würde nie eine rute 50 meter am ufer entlang spannen, dann setzt ich mich halt 5 m neben den platz und befische ihn direkt. die bojen die ich (normalerweise in richtung seemitte) gesetzt habe befische ich sofern möglich mit abgesenkter schnur. heißt wenn die spinnfischer kommen sollten sie meine schnur normaler verpassen. das mann wegen einem geilen drill weiter ausfährt halte ich für totalen käse und reine mutmaßung.

zum thema müll usw.: keine ahnung was bei euch für orgien abgehen aber es ist eine selbstverständlichkeit dass der müll mitgenommen wird. es ist ausserdem keinesfalls so dass man nur als ansitzangler müll produziert. der meiste dreck an meinen gewässern sind wurm -und maisdosen. und minen sollte man eben tunlichst nicht am angelplatz ablegen, natürlicher dünger ist doch gut für die natur.

aber wie gesagt, ohne rücksichtnahme funktioniert es nicht. ob nun ein spinnfischer den ganzen see beansprucht oder ein sog. carphunter ist von daher kein unterschied. benehmen und erziehung kann man leider ab einem bestimmten alter nicht mehr erlernen.


----------



## sonstwer (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Hi Leute!

Solche Erlebnisse hatten wohl schon die meisten passionierten Angler. Aber nicht immer sind es die CarpHunter. Bei denen hilft, wenn sie uneinsichtig sind, wirklich nur einholen und abschneiden.
Diese Leute haben im zweifelsfall schließlich noch einen Schein zu verlieren. :m
Richtig schlimm wird es erst dann, wenn die Schwarzangler unterwegs sind. In einigen unserer Berliner Gewässer wimmelt es nachts von ausgelegten Aalschnüren mit 10 und mehr Haken. 
 Da kann das Angeln schon mal zur Nervenprobe werden. Zumal diese Methode ja bei uns verboten ist und Leute, die sich nicht scheuen, ein halbes Dutzend dieser Strippen am Ufer zu verteilen, auch nicht vor Handgreiflichkeiten zurückschrecken. Trotzdem hilft da nur eines: Einholen und zerschneiden und dann ab in den nächsten Mülleimer. Wenn man sich sowas trauen möchte, sollte man aber immer ein gutes (hözernes) Argument in Reichweite haben.
Ein Handy gehört dann auch zu Pflichtausrüstung. |gr:
Also: Haltet euch die CarpHunter in Ehren, denn es geht auch schlimmer!

Petrigrüße,

frank


----------



## Wizard2 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

mein post zumindest war nicht generell gegen carp huntern gemeint, sondern 3-4 jungs aus unserer gegend allerdings das mit den leinenspannen über mehr als 100m gibts doch des öfteren. das eigentliche prob daran ist ja auch das die session dann auch oft über tage gehen(gerne auch ein verlängertes we). wenns ein tag wäre, halb so schlim. er war eher da, muß ich es nacher bzw am nächsten tag mein glück versuchen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Man sollte schon aufpassen, dass man die ganze Problematik nicht in die Richtung der Karpfenangler verschiebt. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft es mir schon passiert ist, dass ich mutterseelenalleine am Fluss war und plötzlich tauchte ein "Kollege" auf, der offensichtlich nichts besseres im Sinne hatte, als sich 5 m neben mich zu setzen. 
Oder neulich: Ich war am See spinnfischen, als es genau in meiner Wurfbahn einen Riesenschlag tat. Da musste doch ein Kasper seinen Futterkorb genau an meine Stelle bomben. Mir wars in dem Augenblick wurscht, und seine Schnur habe ich auch nicht erwischt. Als ich dann 15 Meter weiter wanderte, rannte der Typ in einem Affenzahn an die Stelle und deponierte dort gleich mal seinen Stuhl. Wenn man es so nötig hat, bitteschön. Ich mache gerade mit dem Boot einen guten Sicherheitsabstand um jeden Uferangler, schon aus Respekt. Wenn der dann aber immer noch nicht reicht, weil irgendjemand seine Grundmonatage 200m mit dem Boot ausgebracht hat, ist das nicht mein Problem. Und wenn es hart auf hart kommt: ich bin mit dem Kajak 3mal so schnell als jeder Schlaubböötler. 
Schnell wech!


----------



## Pikebite (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das ganze nur so erklären: Es geht den Jungs mit der abspannerei nur um einen geilen Drill. Ein Drill über 100-200m macht ja mehr Spaß als einer über 30m.
> Nun stellt sich mir die frage, was ist mit dem was ich in der Prüfung gelernt habe????
> Ein Drill sollte so kurz wie möglich gehalten werden um dem Fisch so wenig Stress wie möglich zuzufügen!!!!!( Dafür gab es eine Anklage in der Schweiz)
> Ein Drill über 200m verursacht Stress ohne ende beim Fisch und die meisten Carphunter holen den Fisch raus, machen ein "geiles Foto mit dem 30 pfünder" und setzten den gestressten Fisch wieder zurück. Da könnte ich  :v
> ...



Dieses Distanzfischen machen viele Karpfenangler, weil sie selbst keine Unruhe am Futterplatz erzeugen wollen. Ist logo, wenn man mit ein paar Kollegen am Wasser sitzt und klönt und möglicherweise noch das Radio an hat, kann man keine Karpfen auf Kurzdistanz fangen.

Das mit dem spaßigen Drill über 200 Meter Entfernung ist Unsinn. Auf diese Distanz merkt man auch von einem großen Fisch erstmal kaum was. Es ist in der Anfangsphase einfach nur Kurbelei, um die Schnurdehnung auszugleichen. Der richtige Drill geht normalerweise erst 20 Meter vorm Ufer los (Oberkapitale mal ausgenommen).


----------



## Yoshi (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Das mit dem spaßigen Drill über 200 Meter Entfernung ist Unsinn. Auf diese Distanz merkt man auch von einem großen Fisch erstmal kaum was. Es ist in der Anfangsphase einfach nur Kurbelei, um die Schnurdehnung auszugleichen. Der richtige Drill geht normalerweise erst 20 Meter vorm Ufer los (Oberkapitale mal ausgenommen).



Genau so ist es.
Zudem soll es durchaus vorkommen, dass sich die Fische eben auch manchmal nur sehr weit draußen (Sanbank, Muschelbank etc.) aufhalten und gar nicht am Ufer stehen (Winter).


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

ich bin auch gerne und oft zum karpfenangeln los und würde mich auch als spezie bezeichnen, da ich zu 99% auf karpfen angel.
trotzdem muß ich nicht den hampelmann machen und den halben see für mich beanspruchen und meine montagen 120 meter weit raus werfen.
ich angel selten weiter als 30-50 meter draußen und bemühe mich dabei sowenig platz wie möglich für mich in anspruch zu nehmen.
wenn ich 200 meter auf den gegenüberliegenden ufer angeln will, dann setze ich mich dort hin und nicht 200 meter weit weg.
ich kann auch in ufernähe angeln und muß nicht viel lärm machen und fange auch meine fische.
ich habe auch bei langen ansitzen ein radio mit dabei oder plaudere mal mit kollegen, aber alles in einem leisen ton.
wenn ich ganz alleine am see bin und/ oder keinen anderen störe, werfe ich auch schon mal an stellen die weiter weg sind, aber wenn dann dort jemand angeln möchte, ziehe ich selbstverständlich meine rute von dem platz ab.
mir gehen dafür die spinnfischer auf den sa..  .
kommen an, fragen nicht einmal wo meine ruten liegen und werfen lustig drauf los, egal ob sie dann in meiner schnur hängen oder nicht.
ich nehme auch rücksicht und setzen mich soweit es geht von einem anderen angler weg, egal ob spinnfischer oder karpfenjäger.
bei uns im verein ist es so das man 50 meter abstand halten muß als spinnfischer, und trotzdem kommen sehr viele von den vögeln bis auf 5 meter an einen ran und machen lärm wie ein bus rentner beim bingo-welt-cup 
es ist doch so, es gibt auf beiden seiten idioten, man sollte sehen das man klar kommt miteinander und nicht immer seinen eigenen kopf durchsetzen will um jeden preis.
ich angel über30zig jahre, habe schlechte erfahrungen mit den kollegen des karpfenfischen nur sehr selten gemacht, mit den spinnfischer hat man ständig ärger, und das obwohl ich nicht weit draussen angel und sehe das ich meinen angelbereich recht klein halten.
rücksicht sollten sich beide seiten zu herzen nehmen finde ich.


----------



## Lucius (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, wenn Ich sowas am See oder Fluß erleben würde und müsste mich dann noch "belehren" lassen , das diejenigen mit ihren "Absperrungen" vorher da waren, wär meine Reaktion auch zu sagen, entweder ihr räumt mir hier Platz ein und begnügt euch mit dem durch einfache,  soziale Intelligenz zu bemessenden Bereich oder wie schon gesagt wurde, drüber werfen, einholen, abschneiden - Punkt!
Wer per se schon so wenig Rücksicht seinen Mitanglern gegenüber zeigt, hat auch nicht verdient das ihm mit ebendieser begegnet wird, simple as that!


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Gott sei dank wird mein beschaulicher See (nicht ganz 1 qkm) fast ausschließlich mit dem Boot beangelt. Tagelange Zeltgelage sind da aufgrund der Bestimmungen und aufgrund der Uferbeschaffenheit nicht möglich.

Aber auch bei den Bootsanglern gibt es recht merkwürdige Gesellen. Die angeln mit 3 Ruten ums Boot verteilt auf Raubfisch, max in 30 m Entfernung. 
Wenn ich nun von A nach B fahren will, dann komm ich da schon mal dran vorbei. Bemühe mich allerdings, einen vernünftigen Abstand einzuhalten. Es gibt aber einige, die fangen schon bei 200m Abstand an, wild rumzugestikulieren und rufen irgendwelche, unverständlichen Laute übers Wasser. Da ich ein freundlicher und hilfsbereiter Mensch bin, muß ich der sache natürlcih auf den Grund gehen und lege an seinem Boot erst einmal an. Könnte ja sein, dass ein Notfall vorliegt, und er nur auf sich aufmerksam machen wollte, um Hilfe zu bekommen. Nach freundlicher Begrüßung meinerseits und nach Klärung der Lage, verabschiede ich mich dann mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht.
Selbst die ganz beratungsresistenten sind nach dem 2. oder 3. Besuch kurriert. 
Selbst auf einem recht großen Gewässer, auf dem für jeden Platz ist, gibt es solch ein Gehabe. Für mich unverständlich.

Mit abspannungswütigen Karpfenanglern habe ich seltener Berührungspunkte. Was die da bei Ihren tagelangen Ansitzen so treiben, ist für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar. So lange sie bei ihrer Angelei andere nicht einschränken, oder rücksichtslos anderen gegenüber sind, können sie das von mir aus gerne tun. Rücksichtslos ist z.B. wenn jemand erwartet, dass um ein Boot herum Abstände in jede Richtung einzuhalten sind. Am besten 100m --> das wären dann mal locker 31.000 Quadratmeter.


----------



## Lucius (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich war am See spinnfischen, als es genau in meiner Wurfbahn einen Riesenschlag tat. Da musste doch ein Kasper seinen Futterkorb genau an meine Stelle bomben. Mir wars in dem Augenblick wurscht, und seine Schnur habe ich auch nicht erwischt. Als ich dann 15 Meter weiter wanderte, rannte der Typ in einem Affenzahn an die Stelle und deponierte dort gleich mal seinen Stuhl. Wenn man es so nötig hat, bitteschön.




Na das ist mal eine besonders Assige Tour, den hätte Ich danach wohl zur Rede gestellt, was er sich denn dabei gedacht hat....Leute gibt´s, echt zum Kotzen....

Natürlich sollte man sich immer absprechen und Ich frage auch meistens wenn jemand in "meinem" Berich sitzt und Ich nicht sehen kann , wie er ausgeworfen hat, wo er seine Köder liegen hat...
Eigentlich sind das alles Sachen über die man im Grunde nicht reden müsste, weil Sie bei jemanden mit normal ausgeprägter, sozialer Intelligenz völlig Selbstverständlich sein sollten, schlimm das es solche Fälle gibt, egal ob Karpfen,- Spinn oder sonstige Angler.
Leider hat man oft den Eindruck, das dies Angler sind deren oberste Priorität die "Competition" ist und nicht die Natur , das miteinander und die Ruhe, und dieser Priorität wird dann alles untergeordnet, vorallem die fähigkeit kompromissbereit auf andere zuzugehen....


----------



## Lucius (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Gott sei dank wird mein beschaulicher See (nicht ganz 1 qkm) fast ausschließlich mit dem Boot beangelt. Tagelange Zeltgelage sind da aufgrund der Bestimmungen und aufgrund der Uferbeschaffenheit nicht möglich.
> 
> Aber auch bei den Bootsanglern gibt es recht merkwürdige Gesellen. Die angeln mit 3 Ruten ums Boot verteilt auf Raubfisch, max in 30 m Entfernung.
> Wenn ich nun von A nach B fahren will, dann komm ich da schon mal dran vorbei. Bemühe mich allerdings, einen vernünftigen Abstand einzuhalten. Es gibt aber einige, die fangen schon bei 200m Abstand an, wild rumzugestikulieren und rufen irgendwelche, unverständlichen Laute übers Wasser. Da ich ein freundlicher und hilfsbereiter Mensch bin, muß ich der sache natürlcih auf den Grund gehen und lege an seinem Boot erst einmal an. Könnte ja sein, dass ein Notfall vorliegt, und er nur auf sich aufmerksam machen wollte, um Hilfe zu bekommen. Nach freundlicher Begrüßung meinerseits und nach Klärung der Lage, verabschiede ich mich dann mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht.
> ...




Mit 3 Ruten!?
Ist das bei euch erlaubt!?


----------



## Boendall (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> machen lärm wie ein bus rentner beim bingo-welt-cup


*Muahahah*

Das Problem sehe ich nicht in der Art des Angelns sondern in den Personen. Ich kann nicht eine Marathonstrecke neben dem Ufer abspannen um dann dort in 20-30m Entfernung zu angeln, soweit müsste einem der Hausverstand helfen. WEnn dort niemand fischt O.K. stört dann ja auch keinen.

Kommt einer und will angeln, hat der Blockierer einfach zu weichen der kann ja nicht allein 200m Uferstrecke beanspruchen. Wenn er dort vorgefüttert hat, dann kann er ja auch vom Ufer direkt den Spot beangeln. Radio usw. sind imho keine Argumente. Gehen wir angeln oder Disco?Normalen Plauderton können die meisten Fische ab und wer Radau am Wasser schlägt, der fängt zurecht nichts.

Es wird sich keiner aufregen, wenn man von seinem Platz aus Richtung Seemitte weit auslegt, aber den See überwerfen und somit andere aussperren#d


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

auf jeden Fall ein unterhaltsamer Chips&Cola-Trööt (ist _nicht _abwertend gemeint!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



> Das Problem sehe ich nicht in der Art des Angelns sondern in den Personen.


So isses - es gibt Menschen mit Anstand und Arxxxlöcher ohne..

Das ist am Gewässer genauso wie im Straßenverkehr und daran werden wir wohl nix ändern..


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

@ Lucius

Bei uns am Gewässer sind 3 Ruten je Angler gestattet. Egal auf welche Fischart Du angelst. 
Spinnfischen geht aber mit mehr als einer noch weniger als suboptimal


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

jep, genau so sieht es aus.
wenn ich 30 meter vor`m ufer angel will, setze ich mich da hin und nicht 200 meter weit weg.
mit gehen diese himmbeertonys auch auf die nerven, futterboot, gewässer abspannen, etc.. alle dummes zeug.
das machen viele nur weil diverse zeitschriften das so in ihren focus stellen und weil man sich davon beeinflußen läßt.
ich fange meine karpfen auch ohne futterboot, ein wenig ausloten reicht mir um gute plätze und machbarer wurfnähne zu finden.
und ich fange mehr als gut, egal wo,sogar an fremden gewässern.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Krass was an manchen Gewässern abgeht!!!!
Ich für meinen Teil hab so etwas an den Gewässern die ich beangel noch nie erlebt egal ob Karpfen_Jäger oder Spinnfischer.
Sollte es mal zu so einer Situation gekommen sein war sofort gegenseitige Rücksichtsnahme angesagt.

Gruß aus Castrop|wavey:


----------



## KawangA (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Dieses Distanzfischen machen viele Karpfenangler, weil sie selbst keine Unruhe am Futterplatz erzeugen wollen. Ist logo, wenn man mit ein paar Kollegen am Wasser sitzt und klönt und möglicherweise noch das Radio an hat, kann man keine Karpfen auf Kurzdistanz fangen.
> 
> Das mit dem spaßigen Drill über 200 Meter Entfernung ist Unsinn. Auf diese Distanz merkt man auch von einem großen Fisch erstmal kaum was. Es ist in der Anfangsphase einfach nur Kurbelei, um die Schnurdehnung auszugleichen. Der richtige Drill geht normalerweise erst 20 Meter vorm Ufer los (Oberkapitale mal ausgenommen).



ähm entweder ich mache party oder ich gehe gemütlich angeln. ich behaupte mal das im dicht besiedelten deutschland es keinen fisch was ausmacht wenn man sich in zimmerlautstärke unterhält und radio hört. bei einem grüppchen mit drei leuten und je 2 angeln und dann alle 6 ruten durchschnittlich einen radius von 100 m blockieren finde ich zeugt von ignoranz. aber nun ja.
das mit der schnurdehnung und so weiter alles gut und schön aber ich denke das der fisch mit dem haken im maul keine schmerzen spürt ? dann das einkurbeln dann der drill, immer zug auf einen sehr kleinen punkt, nähmlich der hakenspitze die im maul steckt. möchte den angler mal sehen der einen haken in der hand hat und auf zug erstmal 100m laufen muss.

in diesem sinne petri heil


----------



## turm13 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



KawangA schrieb:


> das mit der schnurdehnung und so weiter alles gut und schön aber ich denke das der fisch mit dem haken im maul keine schmerzen spürt ? dann das einkurbeln dann der drill, immer zug auf einen sehr kleinen punkt, nähmlich der hakenspitze die im maul steckt. möchte den angler mal sehen der einen haken in der hand hat und auf zug erstmal 100m laufen muss.



völlig andere diskussion. mit dieser meinung solltest du das fischen einstellen, tust doch den armen fischen weh!


----------



## Klinke (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Ich erzähl einfach mal was mir dieses Jahr passiert ist. 
Wir fischten an einem Badesee, etwa 250x300m gross.
Badebereich ist abgetrennt, Rest des Sees frei beangelbar. 
Wir sitzen mittig am abgesperrten Angelufer. Links neben uns paar Spezies der Carphunters, die erst ab 0.00 Uhr ne Karte hatten, demnach nach uns anfingen zu fischen.
Gegen 23 Uhr gings dann los. Schlauchboot ins Wasser, natürlich gefühlte 3m vor meiner Pose und über meine Grundrute vorbei, erstmal in die diagonal am weitesten entfernte Ecke, dort 5kg Futter sowie den Köder (über die Std sagt kein Mensch was) rein und wieder zurück, selbstverständlich mit 2 Mann in dem Miniteil, das sie kaum manövrierfähig waren. Das ganze zurück und mit 2 Ruten nochmal, jedoch eine geradeaus ans andere Ufer, die 3. Rute mittig auf die rechte Querseite (da dacht ich mir nur:"hm, gut er links neben mir, Rute bis ans Ufer mittig rechts, die kann höchstens 20m vor meiner Nase vorbei laufen)
Kurzum, gespannt waren die 3 Leinen über ca. 3/4 des Sees
Ich habe sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht, sie waren sich sicher das da nichts passieren könne, da wir eh nicht so weit draussen fischen würden. 
Naja was soll ich sagen...ihr könnts euch sicher denken...ich hatte irgendwann seine verkackte Schnur gefangen und zwar mit der Pose, die ich vll 10m ausgeworfen hatte. Sein Pieper am Röhren, er total verpennt rausgehüpft aus seinem tragbaren Hotel, da wars aber schon vorbei. Ich hatte sein Gerödel einfach wieder ins Wasser gefeuert. 
Als ich ihm dies erzählte, glaubte er mir nicht und meinte tatsächlich er hätte nen Biss gehabt, ich hätte seine Leine NIIIIIEEEEEMALS erwischen können. Naja, absolut beratungsresistent würde ich sagen.
Da ich an diesem Tag wirklich nur auf Kurzdistanz fischte, war mir das ganze eigentlich schnuppe, aber wenn ich an dem Tag weiter rausgewollt hätte, ich denke da wäre ich nicht so ruhig geblieben. Jedenfalls würde mir mein gesunder Menschenverstand nicht gestatten, 3/4 eines Tümpels, wie gross auch immer mit meinen Leinen abzuspannen, egal wie weit draussen andere daneben fischen.


----------



## barschkönig (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Also ich angle meistens mal auf distanz und ich nehme auch Rücksicht auf ältere Angler die nur mal einen Vormittag kommen oder eine Nacht, da habe ich nichts dagegen wenn 2 ältere Herren sich neben mich setzen und ihre Ruten ausschmeißen und wenn einer halt mal drüberschmeißt kann ich auch nichts dran ändern bis jetzt hat es so funktioniert und wir hatten noch keinen Stress aber wenn dann sone Heinis die mit Motor über den kleinen Teich fahren müssen nur weil die zu faul sind ihr zeug zu schleppen, reicht es mir auch.
Folgende Situation:
Wir kommen früh um 8 uhr am gewässer an, keiner war da also unsere Wunschstelle war gesichert ca 3 stunden später waren alle stellen des Sees besetzt. Dann kam ein ganz schlauer und beladet ohne zu gucken ob ne stelle frei is sein motorbetriebenes Schlauchboot mit kiloweisen Karpfenzeug dann fährt er den See ab und guckt erstmal blöd bis er bemerkte das er schon 2 Schnüre eingesammelt hatte. Wieder alles ausgefitzt und natürlich 10 meter rangezogen:c
Dann fährt er weiter und sammelt von den anderen Karpfenanglern auch die Schnüre ein, dann sagten wir mal was und dann regte er sich auf warum wir doch die frechheit besitzen uns aufzuregen


----------



## Pikebite (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



KawangA schrieb:


> ähm entweder ich mache party oder ich gehe gemütlich angeln. ich behaupte mal das im dicht besiedelten deutschland es keinen fisch was ausmacht wenn man sich in zimmerlautstärke unterhält und radio hört. bei einem grüppchen mit drei leuten und je 2 angeln und dann alle 6 ruten durchschnittlich einen radius von 100 m blockieren finde ich zeugt von ignoranz. aber nun ja.
> das mit der schnurdehnung und so weiter alles gut und schön aber ich denke das der fisch mit dem haken im maul keine schmerzen spürt ? dann das einkurbeln dann der drill, immer zug auf einen sehr kleinen punkt, nähmlich der hakenspitze die im maul steckt. möchte den angler mal sehen der einen haken in der hand hat und auf zug erstmal 100m laufen muss.
> 
> in diesem sinne petri heil



Ich gebe dir Recht, entweder Party oder Angeln. Mein Beitrag war übrigens keine Wertung des Distanzfischens, sondern nur eine mögliche Erklärung, warum es manche Leute praktizieren. 

Von der von Wusel beschriebenen Breitmacherei halte ich genauso wenig wie die meisten hier.

Und das mit den Distanzdrills war ganz subjektiv aus Anglersicht, was der Fisch davon hält, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis


----------



## KawangA (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



turm13 schrieb:


> völlig andere diskussion. mit dieser meinung solltest du das fischen einstellen, tust doch den armen fischen weh!



nö ich habe die diskussion nicht angestossen sonder nur auf ein post geantwortet.
ich glaube nicht das ich sentimental bin aber ich möchte nicht das der fisch lange leidet. du solltest mal deine einstellung zum angeln dann überdenken, aber wenn es dir den kick gibt bitte schön.

in diesem sinne.


----------



## Seefliege (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

|wavey: da hilft nur gegenseitige rücksichtnahme ... :m

ich hab ja auch mal auf karpfen gefischt und auch schon beim wallerangeln montagen z.t. 200 m ausgelegt. aber alles hat seine grenzen ... ich sehe die sache gewässerabhängig. an so kleinen vereinsseen gehört es sich einfach nicht, das teil komplett zu zunageln. an großgewässern kann man das schon mal machen, wenn niemand behindert oder gar gefährdet wird. das ist ja schon platz für alle da. man sollte nur dringend darauf achten, dass die montage auch für andere boots- und wassersportler gut kenntlich ist. in spanien am oberen stau ist es uns mal passiert, dass 2 franzosen mit ihrem boot mit hoher geschwindigkeit volle kanne in eine abgespannte bojenmontage reingerauscht sind, die ca. 150 m weit draussen an einer kante positioniert war. das hätte für die beiden auch schief gehen können, wenn sie mit 50 klamotten in die in die luft gespannte geflochtene gerast wären ... #d so hat es "nur" etwas materialschaden gegeben (rute kaputt, rolle weg und ein riesenknäuel schnur um die schraube ...) wir haben dann den beiden geholfen ihr boot wieder flott zu kriegen. aus fehlern sollte man lernen ...


----------



## lonesome (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

ich verstehe eh nicht was beim mupfmolchangeln so toll ist. jedenfalls ist es vielseitig: Schlauchböötchen fahren, RC- Modellbau, Materialkunde auf Gutachterniveau, Koch, Tragehelfer (oder Arbeitgeber für Zeitarbeiter zum tragen), Deeskalationstrainer, Fischereifachverkäufer, Fernfahrer (Irgenwie muss das Material ans Wasser), Schlosser, Gerüstbauer,.... das beim Anschleppen von all dem die Fische 200m weiter stehen wundert da nicht wirklich :vik:

ist der karpfen maßig, kommt er in die pfanne.


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



lonesome schrieb:


> ich verstehe eh nicht was beim mupfmolchangeln so toll ist. jedenfalls ist es vielseitig: Schlauchböötchen fahren, RC- Modellbau, Materialkunde auf Gutachterniveau, Koch, Tragehelfer (oder Arbeitgeber für Zeitarbeiter zum tragen), Deeskalationstrainer, Fischereifachverkäufer, Fernfahrer (Irgenwie muss das Material ans Wasser), Schlosser, Gerüstbauer,.... das beim Anschleppen von all dem die Fische 200m weiter stehen wundert da nicht wirklich :vik:
> 
> ist der karpfen maßig, kommt er in die pfanne.


 
#6
|muahah:


----------



## Gunnar. (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Nabend,

Das man sich hier über unvernünftige Zeitgenossen zurecht aufregt ist völlig legetim. Derartiges Personal das eine ganze Innung in Miskredit bring macht mich jedesmal aufs neue stinksauer.
Leider muß ich hier mal wieder gewissen dummschwätzerische Ansichten über die Karpfenangler im allgemeinen lesen. Der klassische Beweis für Mißgunst gepaart mit Ahnungslosigkeit. Da wird von Toleranz  palavert und sich im gleichen Atemzug über die Karpfenangler lustig gemacht.

Ich selber finde zB. Spinnangln und Stippen doof und stinklangweilig. Das hindert mich aber nicht daran dem Angängern dieser Angelart Respekt und Anerkennung zu zollen.


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Domini schrieb:


> Also bei uns besitzt niemand die frechheit so etwas zu machen. wenn ich so wie die jungangler einen köfi gesetzt habe und ich sehe das jemand kommt nehme ich die rute ein und werfe an eine andere stelle aus...



Genauso ist das bei mir auch! Ich gehe ja fischen um ein bisschen Ruhe zu haben und mich um mein Hobby zu kümmern. Hätte auch keine große Lust da zu diskutieren. Ich fische fair und teile mir das Gewässer mit jedem Angler. Ist doch auch einfacher den Köder eben umzusetzen, anstatt 15 min zu diskutieren bis man schlechte Laune hat.


----------



## barschkönig (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

|good:

Oder ne andere Situation ist wenn man an "Badeseen" auf Distanz fischt. Die badeseen sind nicht als Badesee gekennzeichnet also auf eigene Gefahr aber heißen Badesee. Dann gibt es immer die lieben Schwimmer die genau sehn das dort Angeln ausgelegt sind aber die müssen unbedingt mit aller Kraft bis auf die andere Seite des Sees schwimmen und natürlich schwimmen se in meine geflochtene die an der Oberfläche entlang geht. Die älteren Schwimmer schwimmen dann wieder zurück wenn sie bemerken das da ne Schnur langgeht aber die Jungen die danbn noch mit na Bierpulle schwimmen lassen dann noch dumme Sprüche ab|gr:

Erst neulich ein geiler Spruch von einer 20jährigen die ganz genau wusste wo wir angeln: " Dann zieht die angeln doch den Moment raus" Die hat sich ne halbe Stunde aufgeregt#q#q#q


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Oder an der Ruhr: Wo ich angel fahren ohne Ende Kanufahrer. Das ist ja auch kein Problem, aber 2 mal sind da schon welche in die Schnur meiner Grundrute zu fahren. Der eine hat mit dem Paddel rein gehauen und die andere ist voll rein gefahren.
Ich habe extra die Köder relativ nah am Ufer gehabt und die hatten 2/3 der Flussbreite für sich :r

Ansonsten: Distanzfischen finde ich nicht schlimm, im Gegenteil. Aber ich finde wenn jemand sich dort hinsetzt kann man auch seine Köder eben ein stück umsetzen. Tut keinem weh und vermeidet Ärger !


----------



## Peter51 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Ja jaa... so ist das mit den Anglern die erst alleine am Wasser sitzen und dann kommen die Kollegen und möchten auch angeln. 
Bei mir ist es so, dass wenn ich bei mSchleppangeln mit dem Vereinsboot unterwegs bin auf dieverse Grundangler treffe die mittig oder auch noch weiter raus, angeln. 
Ich tucker shcon so weit wie möglich drum rum aber hier und da -man soll es nicht glauben- ist dieser Angler dann doch so weit rausgekommen das ich noch beim Schleppen über Grund die Schnur einfange. 
Ob vom Ufer aus, oder vom Boot aus, es bleibt die selbe Aktion. Derjenige der sich *breit* gemacht hat, hat zu reagieren, nicht derjenige der mit Rücksicht Abstand hält. 
Der letzte hat gemeckert, da hab ich ihm einfach die Schnurr durchgeschnitten, fertig. Gesagt hab ich ihm noch, vom Boot aus, das er aufpassen muss weil er weis wo er liegt, nicht ich.
Leute, man lebt in einer Ellenbogengesellschaft und wer da nachgibt, der verliert.


----------



## Yoshi (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Raubfischjäger84 schrieb:


> Oder an der Ruhr: Wo ich angel fahren ohne Ende Kanufahrer. Das ist ja auch kein Problem, aber 2 mal sind da schon welche in die Schnur meiner Grundrute zu fahren. Der eine hat mit dem Paddel rein gehauen und die andere ist voll rein gefahren.
> Ich habe extra die Köder relativ nah am Ufer gehabt und die hatten 2/3 der Flussbreite für sich :r



Wer wie ich ab- und zu a Main (Frankfurt) angelt, kennt das Problem auch. Diese Ruderspezies ziehen teilweise nichtmal 3 Meter am Ufer vorbei, also auch als Stippangler nervtötend.....#d


----------



## Raubfischzahn (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Peter51 schrieb:


> .... Derjenige der sich *breit* gemacht hat, hat zu reagieren, nicht derjenige der mit Rücksicht Abstand hält.
> Der letzte hat gemeckert, da hab ich ihm einfach die Schnurr durchgeschnitten, fertig. Gesagt hab ich ihm noch, vom Boot aus, das er aufpassen muss weil er weis wo er liegt, nicht ich.
> Leute, man lebt in einer Ellenbogengesellschaft und wer da nachgibt, der verliert.



Du kannst aber auch nicht eInfach sagen, ich fahre schon weit weg von der Stelle des anderen und wenn du dann trotzdem die Montage des anderen erwischt,  kann man sich ja entschuldigen und nicht gleich die Schnurr durchschneiden. Woher soll der andere wisen, dass du genau dort mit deinem Boot lang willst und er hat das gleiche Recht dort zu angeln wie du. Aber dein letzter Satz mit der Ellenbogengesellschaft,sagt ja schon viel über dein Denken aus.Wenn jeder so denkt und handelt, dann gibt es bald nur noch nen Angelplatz nachdem man sich mit allen anwesenden Angeln geprügelt hat...|uhoh:


----------



## Peter51 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> 3 Meter am Ufer vorbei, also auch als Stippangler nervtötend.....#d



aber da ist die wenigste Strömung, für den Ruderer. Das kann man nicht änder |gr:


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Mit Karpfenanglern haben wir hier an der Lahn eigentlich wenig zu tun, 90% der Leute sind eh am wallern. Aber auch die spannen ihre Leinen quer über die Bach aus mit Bojen und anderem Käse. Ist aber noch nie zu ernsthaften Problemen mit den Jungs gekommen.

Mit den "Nahe am Ufer Kanufahrern" am Rhein hab ich öfters meine Probleme. 450m ist der Rhein dort breit und genau da wo ich angel müssen die ausgerechnet langpaddeln, ich könnte sie alle würgen!!


----------



## Gunnar. (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



> Der letzte hat gemeckert, da hab ich ihm einfach die Schnurr durchgeschnitten, fertig.


Mach das mit mir und ich garantier dir das du von Seiten der Behörden eine Angelpause einlegen darfst.Wärst nicht der erste...........
Wenn die Montagen 200m weit ausliegen verstehe ich dich dich, Aber alles was in Wurfweite liegt - da sieht die Welt anders aus!

Anscheinend hab ich ne andere anglerische Erziehung genossen. Der Bereich um Landangelstellen ist für mich als Bootsangler tabu. Muß ich dort mit dem Boot vorbei , mach ich einen großen Bogen. Ist das nicht möglich wird Ausschau gehalten ob an der Angestelle jemand sitzt. Wenn ja , stelle ich als Bootsangler für die Zeit der Vorbeifahrt meine Angelei ein.

Hatte dieses Jahr ein schönes Erlebnis. Ich hatte meine Karpfenangeln in Wurfweite draußen. Da kam von rechts ein Boot mit 2 Spinnanglern die die Uferkante "beharkten" - als sie mich sahen nehmen sie schon von weiten de Ruten raus , riefen herüber wo meine Ruten liegen und fragten ob sie so dicht an mir vorbeifahren können. Da ich meine Schnüre immer absenke war das alles kein Problem für mich............ Als sie dann auf dem Rückweg von links kamen - das selbe Spiel..... Nur das sie noch kurz bei mir auf nen Schnack und ner Zigarette anhielten. Das ich sowas zu heutigen Zeit noch erleben durfte!!! Das war für mich Freude und Überraschung zu gleich!!


----------



## Lucius (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mach das mit mir und ich garantier dir das du von Seiten der Behörden eine Angelpause einlegen darfst.Wärst nicht der erste...........
> Wenn die Montagen 200m weit ausliegen verstehe ich dich dich, Aber alles was in Wurfweite liegt - da sieht die Welt anders aus!
> 
> Anscheinend hab ich ne andere anglerische Erziehung genossen. Der Bereich um Landangelstellen ist für mich als Bootsangler tabu. Muß ich dort mit dem Boot vorbei , mach ich einen großen Bogen. Ist das nicht möglich wird Ausschau gehalten ob an der Angestelle jemand sitzt. Wenn ja , stelle ich als Bootsangler für die Zeit der Vorbeifahrt meine Angelei ein.
> ...




Da fragt man sich doch, warum ist es so oft anders!?

Das mit den Kanus etc. kenn Ich hier am Main auch, aber wie Peter51 sagt, ist es nun mal im Uferbereich von der Strömung her einfacher, ist für mich auch Ok, da die meisten zumindest so weit Abstand halten, das man mit der Grundmontage seltenst ein Problem bekommt...
Mir sind aber mal 4 Kajak-Idioten in die Schnur gefahren, was mich fast meine Rute gekostet hätte - und mich zur Weißglut brachte war, das die schon 10 min vorher Stromaufwärts an mir vorbei kamen, im passenden Abstand, mich gesehen haben dann aber deren Flachzange von Kapitän zum Ufer hin wenden ließ und Sie dann natürlich so nah an mir vorbeikamen das es eben nicht mehr passte.
Und das miese war, keine Entschuldigung stattdessen mich noch angemacht, warum Ich denn Sauer wäre und Ich könnte ja die Angel einholen, Ich hätte Sie ja vorher gesehen....

Ich muss sagen, wär derjenige vor mir gestanden und nicht im Wasser, Ich hätte mich schwer beherrschen müssen nicht meine erste Anzeig wg. Körperverletzung zu bekommen.....

Alles gestandene Männer von 50 aufwärts und nicht die Eier in der Hose und das Rückrat einen Fehler einzugestehen,ätzend..


----------



## barschkönig (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Ja jaa... so ist das mit den Anglern die erst alleine am Wasser sitzen und dann kommen die Kollegen und möchten auch angeln.
> Bei mir ist es so, dass wenn ich bei mSchleppangeln mit dem Vereinsboot unterwegs bin auf dieverse Grundangler treffe die mittig oder auch noch weiter raus, angeln.
> Ich tucker shcon so weit wie möglich drum rum aber hier und da -man soll es nicht glauben- ist dieser Angler dann doch so weit rausgekommen das ich noch beim Schleppen über Grund die Schnur einfange.
> Ob vom Ufer aus, oder vom Boot aus, es bleibt die selbe Aktion. Derjenige der sich *breit* gemacht hat, hat zu reagieren, nicht derjenige der mit Rücksicht Abstand hält.
> ...



Das mit dem Schnüre durchschneiden kann ich mich auch nicht mit anfreunden denn dann ist Stress vorprogrammiert. Man sollte versuchen ruhig zu bleiben und vernümpftig mit dem Angler zu reden aber wenn er nicht mit sich reden lässt würde ich einfach weiter fahren und den Typ sabbeln lassen.
Solange es nur beim Reden bleibt passiert ja nichts.
Aber bei einem Kumpel von mir war es so gewesen das auch er in die rausgeschleppte Rute beim Spinnangeln reingeworfen hat, der Angler ist dann mit seinem Tretboot rausgefahren und hat rumgebrüllt was mein kumpel denn bitte hier angelt. Dann hat er sogar angefangen mit nem Paddel zu schlagen.
Mein Kumpel hat dann die Polizei geholt und dann aufeinmal war der tretbootangler ganz kleinlaut.


----------



## Seefliege (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

|wavey: @ Gunnar;

das waren vllt. auch ehemalige karpfenangler mit entsprechendem verständnis ... #6 von nichtangelnden paddlern sollte man in dt. nicht so viel davon erwarten ...


----------



## lonesome (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

mir ist auch mal ne frau mit dem tretboot in die montage gefahren. 3 wochen später habe ich dann ein anderes würmchen versenkt 

muss nicht immer schlimm sein, so ein tretboot


----------



## barschkönig (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



lonesome schrieb:


> mir ist auch mal ne frau mit dem tretboot in die montage gefahren. 3 wochen später habe ich dann ein anderes würmchen versenkt
> 
> muss nicht immer schlimm sein, so ein tretboot



Ferkelfahnder? wo ist er?:m:q:q:q


----------



## Erumaro (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Den gleichen Fall hatte ich vor 2 Monaten an der Weser auch! 

Es gibt stromaufwärts einen Kanuverleih, und alle Honks meinen, sie müssten Kanu fahren, ob sie es können, oder nicht...|bigeyes
Ein Kanu, besetzt mit drei Männern auch jenseits der 50, fuhr, trotz Hinweisen und Rufen unsererseits, direkt durch drei Schnüre von Doc Plato und mir! Abgerissen!!! :v

Dazu dann ob unserer Rufe und umgeworfenen RodPods noch blöde Kommentare und hämisches Gelächter!|krach: :r

Ab jetzt werde ich Bleie ab 300gr. aufwärts dabei haben und werde bei einem ähnlichen Fall ab jetzt das Kanu versenken oder auf Köpfe zielen!!! :r:r:r

Ich meine, neben der ärgerlichen Situation, alles wieder neu ausbringen zu müssen, kostet eine abgerissene Montage samt Grundblei, Wirbel, Vorfach und jede Menge Schnur auch eine Menge Geld! Und das für die Unfähigkeit anderer! #d

Ich habe dafür kein Verständnis, da wir weithin vorher sichtbar waren, dann auch noch gerufen und gewunken haben! 
Wenn man dann innerhalb von 300 oder 400 Metern nicht in der Lage ist, das Kanu auf dem Fluss 3-4 Meter zur anderen Seite zu bewegen, hat man auf dem Wasser nichts zu suchen!
Denn den Schaden ersetzt einem auch keiner!


----------



## Bassattack (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

|wavey:Hallo Boardis ,ich habe mir mal über das Thema mal so gedanken gemacht ,wo ich immer Angeln gehe, sind auch Viele Karpfenangler mit ihren Montagen in allen richtung ,naja stört es mich "sicher" aber naja ich Persönlich denke wenn der Angler schon vor mir da wahr dann gewähre ich in das recht und such mir ein anderen Platz ,

Zum Abschneiden finde ich persönlich etwas übertrieben zumal es kein anstand ist und gehört sich nicht,mir würde es auch nicht gefallen wenn ich mit mein wobbler in ein KArpfenangler geratte und er mir mein Wobbler abschneidet|bigeyes

Mir ist damals sowas passiert der Karpfenangler wahr auch nicht sauer ,er kamm rüber und zu zweit haben wir die schnüre getrennt zumal er heute zu mein besten Anmgelkollegen gehört ,da sieht man was so manche missverständniessse  bringen .


PS:SORRY FOR MY BAD GERMAN
ESPAÑA POR SIEMPRE


----------



## Salmotom (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



lonesome schrieb:


> mir ist auch mal ne frau mit dem tretboot in die montage gefahren. 3 wochen später habe ich dann ein anderes würmchen versenkt
> 
> muss nicht immer schlimm sein, so ein tretboot


 

:q Gelegenheit macht Liebe


----------



## lonesome (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

jetzt stellen wir uns mal vor da wird nen bekannter mupfmolch gefangen, so auf einfacher montage und war garnicht ziel...

aber oma hat vll lust auf karpfen blau. werden die mupfmolchangler eigentlich sauer auf oma?

ich meine die frage jetzt mal wirklich ernst...


----------



## Peter51 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mach das mit mir



jedes Märchen fängt mit "Es war einmal" an. 
Der Typ hatte ne große SChnauze und da gehts Messer raus und Cut, fertig.
Da ists mir egal welcher Muskel am Arm hängt oder welche Beziehungen Du besitzt, am Ende steht Aussage gegen Aussage.  :q



> und ich garantier dir das du von Seiten der Behörden eine Angelpause einlegen darfst.Wärst nicht der erste...........


das mein ich, Deine Garantie hält nur hier im Forum und als Buchstabe stand. Letztendlich kommt es darauf an wer was berichtet, oder? 




> Wenn die Montagen 200m weit ausliegen verstehe ich dich dich, Aber alles was in Wurfweite liegt - da sieht die Welt anders aus!


wenn der Fluss nur 30 m breit ist kannst Du meinetwegen an Land angeln, aber auch wenn Du bei 20 m angelst, und siehst das ein Boot kommt mit ausgelegter Schlepprute, mußt Du reagieren. Erstrecht wenn Du erkennst das er schon abstand genommen hat und Dein restlicher Schnürsenkel unter der Wasseroberfläche unsichtbar liegt, solltest Du akustischen Laut abgeben damit man als -in diesem Fall- Verursacher noch reagieren kann und nicht später motzen und meckern. Da platzt mir auch der Kragen und Schnipp, kannste neu ausbleien. :q 



> Anscheinend hab ich ne andere anglerische Erziehung genossen.


Selbst als eineiiger Zwilling geniest Du diese. Hau also mal nicht so moralisch aufn Putz....!



> Der Bereich um Landangelstellen ist für mich als Bootsangler tabu. Muß ich dort mit dem Boot vorbei , mach ich einen großen Bogen. Ist das nicht möglich wird Ausschau gehalten ob an der Angestelle jemand sitzt. Wenn ja , stelle ich als Bootsangler für die Zeit der Vorbeifahrt meine Angelei ein.


Es gibt Bäume und Strächer an der Uferberandung und man achtet als erfahrener Schleppangler schon darauf wo jemand sitzt oder nicht. Erkennbar, meistens, an den Ruten. Ich rufe oft hinüber "wo stehst Du!!" und man einigt sich. Denn, wenn man in Fahrt ist, muss man erst mit der Strömung das Boot stoppen und paralel dazu darauf achten das man keinen Bodenhänger bekommt und auch Zeitgleich seinen Köder einkurbelt. 
wer ist hier flexibler, Du als Uferangler oder der Bootsangler? 




> Hatte dieses Jahr ein schönes Erlebnis. Ich hatte meine Karpfenangeln in Wurfweite draußen. Da kam von rechts ein Boot mit 2 Spinnanglern die die Uferkante "beharkten" - als sie mich sahen nehmen sie schon von weiten de Ruten raus , riefen herüber wo meine Ruten liegen und fragten ob sie so dicht an mir vorbeifahren können. Da ich meine Schnüre immer absenke war das alles kein Problem für mich............ Als sie dann auf dem Rückweg von links kamen - das selbe Spiel..... Nur das sie noch kurz bei mir auf nen Schnack und ner Zigarette anhielten. Das ich sowas zu heutigen Zeit noch erleben durfte!!! Das war für mich Freude und Überraschung zu gleich!!


kooperative Arbeit, genau das wird auch sonst so gehandhabt, nur, wenn DU die beiden angemacht hättest und Stur auf Dein Recht bestanden hättest, die wären auch durch gefahren. Der Schleppangler ist oft mit besserem Material bestückt und auf dem Wasser sehr flexibel.
Klar kommt es auch vor das man mal einen Angler nicht mehr erkennt, weil es zu Dämmrig geworden ist, aber ein Elektromotor ist so leise, den hört man nicht und nicht immer hat jeder ein Knicklicht an der Rute oder im Wasser als Pose. 
Nur kann nicht einfach den Bösewicht dem Bootsangler zusprechen, dann werd ich grantig. #d


----------



## Peter51 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Erumaro schrieb:


> Ab jetzt werde ich Bleie ab 300gr. aufwärts dabei haben und werde bei einem ähnlichen Fall ab jetzt das Kanu versenken oder auf Köpfe zielen!!!



Um gottes Willen, nimm lieber das Handi und mach ne Film drauß, das ist effektiver. Alles andere wäre Sachbeschädigung und bei körperlichem Schaden, schwere Körperverletzung. Soweit soll es doch nicht kommen, oder?


----------



## Andal (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Erumaro schrieb:


> Ab jetzt werde ich Bleie ab 300gr. aufwärts dabei haben und werde bei einem ähnlichen Fall ab jetzt das Kanu versenken oder auf Köpfe zielen!!! :r:r:r



Alder... du brauchst Maden und eine gute Zwille!

An der Lahn habe ich damit mal ein Kanu unter Feuer genommen. Zuerst haben die beiden käsigen Jünglinge und die plonte Tussnelda es nicht gerafft, aber als sie es krabbeln sahen, hätte nicht viel gefehlt und sie wären, wie einst der Heiland, übers Wasser gelaufen.

Auf die Prügel, die sie mir androhten warte ich heute noch und ich hatte mich schon so auf ein kleines Gemetzel gefreut!!!


----------



## Yoshi (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



lonesome schrieb:


> jetzt stellen wir uns mal vor da wird nen bekannter mupfmolch gefangen, so auf einfacher montage und war garnicht ziel...
> 
> aber oma hat vll lust auf karpfen blau. werden die mupfmolchangler eigentlich sauer auf oma?
> 
> ich meine die frage jetzt mal wirklich ernst...



Dein Stänkerversuch hat leider nix mit dem eigentlichem Thema zu tun...........


----------



## Yoshi (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Bassattack schrieb:


> |wavey:Mir ist damals sowas passiert der Karpfenangler wahr auch nicht sauer ,er kamm rüber und zu zweit haben wir die schnüre getrennt zumal er heute zu mein besten Anmgelkollegen gehört ,da sieht man was so manche missverständniessse  bringen .



War bei mir genauso. "Leider" muss ich sagen, dass die meisten Jungangler zur Zeit mit dem Karpfenvirus infiziert sind und den "Profis" von Korda und Fox alles nachmachen... Aber so ist es nun einmal, in ein paar Jahren ist evt. eine andere Angelart populärer.
Aber Sie senken Ihre Schnüre immer brav ab, markieren ihre Plätze mit Bojen und fragen auf die Spinnangler, die ihre festen Routen abrudern, ob es o.k. ist, wenn Sie so weit draußen fischen. Als Jugendwart hab ich vor 2 Jahren als es mal Stress gab zwischen beiden Parteien vermittelt und jetzt nehmen die meist älteren Spinnangler die Jungs auch mal in ihrem Boot mit raus um ihnen das Spinnfischen näher zu bringen.

Wenn ich eines gelernt habe, dann, dass Reden oft viel mehr bewirkt als Schnüre durchzuschneiden.....

@bassattack: Hablas bastante bien aleman!


----------



## Pikebite (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Mit Karpfenanglern haben wir hier an der Lahn eigentlich wenig zu tun, 90% der Leute sind eh am wallern. Aber auch die spannen ihre Leinen quer über die Bach aus mit Bojen und anderem Käse. Ist aber noch nie zu ernsthaften Problemen mit den Jungs gekommen.
> 
> Mit den "Nahe am Ufer Kanufahrern" am Rhein hab ich öfters meine Probleme. 450m ist der Rhein dort breit und genau da wo ich angel müssen die ausgerechnet langpaddeln, ich könnte sie alle würgen!!



Da hatten die Kollegen von Barbenfischen.de auf der Mainzer Rheinseite ein schönes Erlebnis mit einigen Kanufahrerinnen. Nachdem die Sportsfreunde darum gebeten haben, dass die Damen den Angelplatz umfahren, haben die ihnen nämlich zugerufen, sie müssten vorher rausziehen |bigeyes


----------



## Seefliege (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

|wavey: @ Andal;

" ... Alder... du brauchst Maden und eine gute Zwille ..."

oder hartmais und einen groundbaiter, funzt auch super ...


----------



## TRANSformator (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Ach Leute....und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Völlig egal, ob es um Spinnfischer, Karpfenangler, Kanuten, Ruderer, Motorboote oder um Radfahrer, Autofahrer und was weiß ich nicht alles geht. Jede Partei hat ihrer eigenen Interessen und findet Aufreger bei der jeweils anderen Partei. Es geht sogar nocht weiter....nicht nur zwischen den Parteien gibt es Unstimmigkeiten, sondern auch innerhalb der Parteien.
Wie schon gesagt, hängt das einzigh mit den Personen und ihrer Art des Handelns zusammen. Bei verschiedenen Interessen sind Interessenskonflikte vorprogrammiert. Damit lässt es sich mit Respekt und Verständnis beider Seiten aber leben, wenn dieser Respekt und das Verständnis aber auf mindestens einer Seite zu kurz kommt, gibts eben diese Unstimmigkeiten am Wasser (Straßenverkehr oder sonst was) und damit letztlich Threads wie diesen.

So schwer ist das alles garnicht, wenn alle Beteiligten Charakter (und damit mein ich keinen arschigen) beweisen. Kleines Beispiel:
Wenn ich als Angler unterwegs bin und es kommt ein Kanu vorbei, dann erwarte ich, dass dieser *im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten* auf mich Rücksicht nimmt und sich zumindest von meinem Ufer fernhält. Genauso nehme ich Rücksicht auf ihn und hole meine Rute eben ein Stück ein, wenn ich weit draußen angel. Im Zweifelsfall hält man eben kurz Rücksprache. Ebenso werf ich dann beim Spinnfischen eben auch mal kurz dort hin, wo es den Ruderer nicht stört oder ich warte eben kurz, bis der Ruderer durch ist.

Soweit die Theorie.....in der Praxis funktioniert das dann leider aus verschiedenen Gründen oft nicht mehr.
Viele dieser Vorfälle geschehen garnicht unbedingt mit Absicht. Es gibt einfach Menschen, die können nicht vorausschauen bzw. denken, die laufen (rudern, fahren) "dämlich" durchs Leben.
Beispiel: Ruderer/Motorboote kommen an meiner Angelstelle vorbei. Sie nehmen mich zwar unter Umständen sogar wahr, denken aber nicht darüber nach, dass da irgendwo Schnüre sind und das Probleme geben könnte. Wenns dann passiert, hört man meist nur ein "Oh, Tschuldigung, das hab ich garnicht gesehen...". Bei solchen Erlebnissen ärger ich mich zwar auch, verzichte aber auf Ärger und bin auf der anderen Seite sogar froh, dass ich nicht so "blöd" durchs Leben stolpere. Ich denk mir einfach meinen Teil.

Dann gibts noch die bewussten Querulanten (umgangssprachlich auch einfach "Arschlöcher" genannt). Diese Gattung handelt mit voller Absicht. Sie sind egoistisch, rücksichtslos, uneinsichtig und lassen auch nicht mit sich reden. Diese Menschen nehmen eine Rücksicht und wollen keinen Kompromiss.
Beispiel: Das sind die Ruderer/Motorboote, die den Angler am Wasser sehen und dann mit voller Absicht ihre Spur halten oder sogar noch auf Konfrontationskurs gehen. Als Angler ist man da in der deutlich schlechteren Position. Das Material ist einfach schwächer und wenn man das Boot dann absichtlich mit Blei beschädigt oder den Ruderer verletzt, ist man später selbst der Gearschte, auch wenn der Andere es darauf anlegte.
Grundsätzlich bin ich da aber der Meinung, dass man diesen Menschen Paroli bieten muss. Tue ich das nicht, ist das eine Bestätigung für das "*********". Wichtig: Paroli nur im Rahmen des Möglichen....auf dünnes Eis (auch rechtlich) würde ich mich dabei nicht begeben.
Diese verschiedenen Charaktere gibt es natürlich in allen Parteien. Habe auch schon genug Angler getroffen, die ich in die Kategorie der "Arschlöcher" einstufe, sowohl direkt am Wasser als auch hier im Forum.

Grüße


----------



## strawinski (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

ich kene nur gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und zu 99% freundlich Kollegen in Berlin


----------



## Udo561 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Beispiel: Das sind die Ruderer/Motorboote, die den Angler am Wasser sehen und dann mit voller Absicht ihre Spur halten oder sogar noch auf Konfrontationskurs gehen. Als Angler ist man da in der deutlich schlechteren Position. Das Material ist einfach schwächer
> Grüße



Hi,
gesetz der Fall tritt ein das jemand mit voller Absicht in die Schnur fährt.
In dem Fall Rolle auf , wenn ihm mal 200 Meter Schnur in der Propellernarbe gehangen haben wird er nie wieder im Leben durch ne Schnur fahren 
Das bedeutet für ihn ne gute Stunde Arbeit und zudem ist die Gummieilagerung im Prob hinüber.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Peter51 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Das Material ist einfach schwächer und wenn man das Boot dann absichtlich mit Blei beschädigt oder den Ruderer verletzt, ist man später selbst der Gearschte, auch wenn der Andere es darauf anlegte.



genau, da finde ich das mit den MAden schon besser. Man kann immer sagen das man seinen Angelplatz angefüttert hat und leider hat die Zwille nicht so reagiert wie ich es gerne wollte, Entschuldigung. 
Ich selbst gehe, fahre schon seid einigen Jahren mit dem Elektroboot raus und schleppe auf der Ruhr auf Hecht und Barsch. Was viele Uferangler nicht Wissen ist, das mein Köder oft 20 - 30 m hinter mir her schwimmen und mal oben mittig oder über Grund paddeln, jenachdem welchen Wobbler/Blinker ich drauf habe. Man hat auch die Zeit die Beuferung auf die man zufährt, in Augenschein zu nehmen, ob da jemand mit einer Rute sitzt. Manchmal kann man noch zurufen "Kannst Du mich vor dem Wurf noch vorbei lassen" und man einigt sich. Es kommt ja auch nicht so oft vor das man jemanden in die Schnurr fährt, es ärgert jeden weil dann beide Seiten Fummeln oder alles neu aufbauen müssen. Ich für mein Teil habe oft geflochtene Schnurr drauf und wenn diese sich, wie man kennt, verhakt hat man mit einem, oder zwei, Drillingen am Wobbler richtig zu fummeln. Ist dann noch jemand am Ufer der einem Verbalattakten zuruft, nehm ich auf jeden Fall die Schere/Messer damit er sich um seine Rute kümmern kann und ich dann um meine. Dies kam in den ganzen Jahren wo ich vom Boot aus angel nur 1x vor. 
Wenn ich mal nicht schleppe, so wie heute Abend, und auf Pose angel kommen auch mir regelmäßig die Ruderer in die Nähe. Mit einem kurzem Zuruf allerdings weichen die aus. Liegt wohl daran das  der Ruderverein nur ein paar hundert Meter von unserem Vereinshaus entfernt liegt? 
Aber das mit den Maden und der Zwille #6 TOP


----------



## flasha (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Werde wieder mit den Ruderer Spass haben am Norder Tief! Schmeisse meine Montagen meist in Ufernähe und vllt. max. 10m aus. Grundsätzlich wird keine Rücksicht genommen. Die drehen sich meist sogar vorher noch um! Sehen MICH eindeutig aber nichts passiert. Kommt noch nicht mal ein "Moin" oder "Entschuldigung" wenn die Schnur mitgenommen wird! Aber diesmal wird nicht lange gefackelt. Dann kommt endlich mal mein 120g Blei zum Einsatz!


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Ich weiss garnicht genau wie diese Boote heißen die mit rasender Geschwindigkeit über den Kanal paddel.
Die sitzen mit dem Rücken zur Fahrtrichtung und können garnicht sehen wo die langfahren also stehe ich auf und pfeiffe oder rufe dann kommt ein kurtzer Blick und er fährt ein stück weiter Richtung Kanalmitte und alles ist gut.
Ich glaube im Erlaubnissschein steht irgendetwas von gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme.

Ein Erlebniss dieser Art hatte ich jedoch auch Ich war mit meinen Kollegen in Henrichenburg oberhalb der Schleuse Angeln als Plötzlich 2 Vollpfosten meinte Ihre Jetski an den Rand der Leistungsfähigkeit zu bringen, ok einmal wäre ja in Ordnung gewesen ( Spassfaktor ) aber als die dann eine halbe Stunde über unseren Angelplätzen ihre Runden drehten und weder auf Handzeichen noch auf rufen reagiert haben ist meinen kumpel der Ar+++ geplatzt erst flog eine Flasche Wasser in die Richtung und als die ich sag mal Ignorannten#q sich auch noch lustig gemacht haben hat er seine Futterschleuder mit Schrotbleien geladen und mehrere Ladungen in die Richtung der Jetski abgefeuert.
Ende vom lied Plötzlich war Ruhe und ne halbe Stunde Später die Polizei bei uns: Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung wurde aber eingestellt.

Gruß aus Castrop#h


----------



## Bassattack (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> @bassattack: Hablas bastante bien aleman!




Bueno, tengo algunas faltas de ortografia#6
Saludos Mario


----------



## david24 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

ich kenne soetwas auch vom forellenteich... dort sind immer wieder einige ausländer die einen nicht verstehen wenn man sie bittet ihre ruten nicht an meine stelle auszulegen...meistens bezahlen die für eine rute und angeln mit 3/4 ruten und brauchen dabei derbe viel platz dass man am besten eine stelle freilässt... wenn man sich trotzdem mit der schnur verhäddert wird seinerseits schön stramm gezögen anstatt das man mal schnur nachgibt und meine montgae ladet im gestrüpp zwischen den plätzen oder wird abgeschnitten und ich kann es mir dann abholen...


----------



## Gunnar. (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |wavey: @ Gunnar;
> 
> das waren vllt. auch ehemalige karpfenangler mit entsprechendem verständnis ... #6 von nichtangelnden paddlern sollte man in dt. nicht so viel davon erwarten ...


 
Nö nö , das waren gestandene "Spinner" mit null Interesse und Dunst vom Karpfenangeln. Aber feine Leute....

Wegen dem Verständnis......... ihre Aussage: Sie als Bootsangler hätten die Möglichkeit zum ausweichen , ich als Landangler nicht. Für sie war das eine ganz normale Aktion.......


----------



## wusel345 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Habt Dank für die vielen Antworten auf meine Anregung. Ich dachte schon, unser See und meine "Kollegen" wären die Ausnahme. Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wenn auf diesem See auch noch das Angeln oder Schleppen vom Boot erlaubt wäre. Das wäre Chaos pur und das Schnurgwurschtel Guinnesbuch reif. Lasst uns trotz alledem einen gemeinsamen Konsenz finden, um das Angeln für alle zum Genuss werden zu lassen. Wenn sich jeder an bestimmte Regeln hält, dürfte dem eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Gruß und Petri
Rüdiger


----------



## Gunnar. (13. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

@Peter51


> jedes Märchen fängt mit "Es war einmal" an.


Mächen können durchausmal Realität werden.



> das mein ich, Deine Garantie hält nur hier im Forum und als Buchstabe stand............


Erzähl das dem Burschen der laut Aussage der Polizei mit 250-300€ rechnen durfte. Als Zugabe hat ihm der Fischereirechtinhaber vor Ort gleich die Angelkarte abgenommen und ihm versichert das er ihm die nächsten 3 Jahre keine Berechtigung mehr verkaufen wird. Die Polizei hat auch gleich den Fischereischein eingezogen. Ob bzw wann er den zurückbekommen hat kann ich nun nicht sagen,


> Letztendlich kommt es darauf an wer was berichtet, oder?


Heutzutage wo jedes Handy brauchbare Bilder bzw Aufnahmen machen kann ist das alles kein Problem mehr......


> Hau also mal nicht so moralisch aufn Putz....!


Kann ich mir ja leisten , ich zücke ja kein Messer!



> wer ist hier flexibler, Du als Uferangler oder der Bootsangler?


Keine allg Aussage möglich. Liegt immer an den Bedingungen vor Ort.....



> Nur kann nicht einfach den Bösewicht dem Bootsangler zusprechen, dann werd ich grantig.


Zu 100% zugestimmt!!!! Mir gehts umgekehrt , zB. in Richtung Karpfenangler genauso


----------



## wusel345 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Hier noch einmal ein Beispiel für den Platzbedarf von Karpfenangler bei uns am See (gestern Abend erlebt). Ich sag nichts mehr dazu.


Edit Ralle 24:

Sorry Wusel, aber unsere Urheberrechtbestimmungen verbieten das Einstellen von Kartenausschnitten etc. 

Tut mir Leid.

Nachtrag: Eine selbstgemalte Skizze wäre i.O.


----------



## New (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

@Peter51
Zitat:
jedes Märchen fängt mit "Es war einmal" an. 
Mächen können durchausmal Realität werden.

Zitat:
das mein ich, Deine Garantie hält nur hier im Forum und als Buchstabe stand............ 
Erzähl das dem Burschen der laut Aussage der Polizei mit 250-300€ rechnen durfte. Als Zugabe hat ihm der Fischereirechtinhaber vor Ort gleich die Angelkarte abgenommen und ihm versichert das er ihm die nächsten 3 Jahre keine Berechtigung mehr verkaufen wird. Die Polizei hat auch gleich den Fischereischein eingezogen. Ob bzw wann er den zurückbekommen hat kann ich nun nicht sagen,
Zitat:
Letztendlich kommt es darauf an wer was berichtet, oder?  
Heutzutage wo jedes Handy brauchbare Bilder bzw Aufnahmen machen kann ist das alles kein Problem mehr......
Zitat:
Hau also mal nicht so moralisch aufn Putz....! 
Kann ich mir ja leisten , ich zücke ja kein Messer!

Zitat:
wer ist hier flexibler, Du als Uferangler oder der Bootsangler? 
Keine allg Aussage möglich. Liegt immer an den Bedingungen vor Ort.....

Zitat:
Nur kann nicht einfach den Bösewicht dem Bootsangler zusprechen, dann werd ich grantig. 
Zu 100% zugestimmt!!!! Mir gehts umgekehrt , zB. in Richtung Karpfenangler genauso 
__________________



Best Posting


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal ein Beispiel für den Platzbedarf von Karpfenangler bei uns am See (gestern Abend erlebt). Ich sag nichts mehr dazu.


 

Oh Gott, das geht gar nicht. Wenn ich mir das anschaue, dann würde ich doch an deiner Stelle mal glatt eine Armada von 10 Booten, alle mit Tieftauchern bestückt, organisieren und dann 3 mal drüber fahren. Da ihr dann in der Überzahl seid, dürften sich auch die Drohungen und Beleidigungen in Grenzen halten. Und wenn sie doch erfolgen: In einer halben Stunde wieder drüber. So gehts einfach nicht.

Ich verstehe übrigens nicht ganz, warum die Überlegung eines Vorposters, es würde oftmals nur um den Drill eines Fisches über 200 m gehen, so niedergebügelt und als sinnfrei erachtet wurde. Etwas ähnliches dachte ich mir auch schon des öfteren. Wenn ich mich mal in die betreffenden Personen hinein versetze und mir vorstelle, dass der Kick des Großfischdrills (und des anschschließenden Fotos) ja wohl so ziemlich die einzigen anglerischen Aktivitäten und Motivationen sind (das Mitnehmen eines Fisches fällt ja wohl völlig weg), dann könnte ich schon auf den Gedanken kommen, dass ein Drill über 150 oder 200 Meter mehr "Lustgewinn" verschafft als einer direkt vor meinen Füßen. Also sollte man das nicht als Geschwafel eines Unwissenden abtun. Selbst der Drill eines 60er Zanderleins macht ungleich mehr "Spaß", wenn er über 30 Meter erfolgt und so längere Zeit den Adrenalinspiegel hoch hält als wenn ich ihn 2 Meter vor dem Ufer draufbekomme. Das geht wohl jedem Angler so.

Wenn, ja wenn die betreffenden Stellen "ganz normal" erreichbar sein sollten, was sie in der Animation von Wusel auch zu sein scheinen, dann ist es eine bodenlose Frechheit, einen kleineren See oder Teich dermaßen zu verammeln. Und Argumente wie "man will die Fische ja nicht verschrecken" sind doch totaler Schwachsinn. Wenn ich mich am Wasser nicht so ruhig verhalten kann, dass ich meine Zielfische nicht verscheuche, dann habe ich etwas ganz grundlegendes an der Leidenschaft "Angeln" nicht verstanden und bin auch nach unzähligen Großfischen immer noch blutiger Amateur. Vielleicht sollten die betreffenden Herrschaften ihr Hobby nochmals überdenken und sich lieber in der Kneipe treffen. Sorry, aber da krieg ich echt die Krise. Also Wusel: Ran an die Schlepprute!


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wenn, ja wenn die betreffenden Stellen "ganz normal" erreichbar sein sollten, was sie in der Animation von Wusel auch zu sein scheinen, dann ist es eine bodenlose Frechheit, einen kleineren See oder Teich dermaßen zu verammeln. Und Argumente wie "man will die Fische ja nicht verschrecken" sind doch totaler Schwachsinn. Wenn ich mich am Wasser nicht so ruhig verhalten kann, dass ich meine Zielfische nicht verscheuche, dann habe ich etwas ganz grundlegendes an der Leidenschaft "Angeln" nicht verstanden und bin auch nach unzähligen Großfischen immer noch blutiger Amateur. Vielleicht sollten die betreffenden Herrschaften ihr Hobby nochmals überdenken und sich lieber in der Kneipe treffen.




Ich denke Du hast den Punkt zu 100% getroffen. Sowas machen nur Amateure und da werden Dir die gestandenen und ernsthaften Karpfenangler sicher Recht geben.
Das Problem in der Karpfenszene ist u.a. dass es sehr viele Amateure oder Neueinsteiger gibt, die mit angelesenem Halbwissen so einen Mist verzapfen. Zum Nachteil anderer Angler, der Fische und auch zum Nachteil der ernsthaften und vernünftigen Karpfenangler.


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

*Bild zum Sonntag*​


----------



## Peter51 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



New schrieb:


> @Peter51
> Zitat:
> jedes Märchen fängt mit "Es war einmal" an.
> Mächen können durchausmal Realität werden.


 Dein Satz müßte mit einem ? enden, weil Du können eingebaut hast. Märchen sind zudem frei Erfundene Handlungen vom Erzähler. |bla: 



> Zitat:
> das mein ich, Deine Garantie hält nur hier im Forum und als Buchstabe stand............
> Erzähl das dem Burschen der laut Aussage der Polizei mit 250-300€ rechnen durfte. Als Zugabe hat ihm der Fischereirechtinhaber vor Ort gleich die Angelkarte abgenommen und ihm versichert das er ihm die nächsten 3 Jahre keine Berechtigung mehr verkaufen wird. Die Polizei hat auch gleich den Fischereischein eingezogen. Ob bzw wann er den zurückbekommen hat kann ich nun nicht sagen,


Ich denke das ist dann für den Burschen schlimm gelaufen und er hat es beileibe übertrieben? Allerdings sollte Dir auch bekannt sein das immer nur der Einzelfall zählt und keine Beurteilung  allgemein zu Bewerten ist? 
Nur liest es sich auch so das da mehr vorgefallen ist, als nur mal ne Schnurr durchschneiden weil man im Schnurr-Salat hängt?



> Zitat:
> Letztendlich kommt es darauf an wer was berichtet, oder?
> Heutzutage wo jedes Handy brauchbare Bilder bzw Aufnahmen machen kann ist das alles kein Problem mehr......



Du hast aber schon erfasst wann man ein Handi zur Beweisführung zücken darf und wann man das Handi zu spät zückt? 
Nicht? Dann stell Dir einfach mal den Ablauf vor, tucker tucker ups, ein Biss (Feststellbar an mehreren Dingen). Man bremst den Motor, man kurbelt und kurbelt, spürt dann kein Zucken und Schlagen. Jetzt erst bemerkt man den Angler am Ufer der an seine Rute springt weil seine Rute zappelt und auch meihnt er hat nen Biss, vergißt er sein Handi als Beweisaufnahme zu aktivieren und kurbelt lieber an seinem Fang (könnte ja ein geiler Drill werden?) Beide, er und ich, merken dan ndas man sich gegenseitig gehakt hat und verdreht die Augen. (Zumindest ich weil dies nicht ein Einzelfall ist) Die jetzige Reaktion läßt dann die weiteren Dinge erfolgen. Er motzte und ich kurbelte seine Schnurr zu mir, er motzte weiter und ich rief ihm zu das er doch gesehen hat das ich ausgewichen bin und nur er weis wo er steht, nicht ich. "Ich Blödmann soll seine Schnurr freimachen und abhauen" okay, vorgeschlagen und ausgeführt, dann war ich weg :q
Wo und wann hat man in diesem Moment den Kopf und die Möglichkeit sein Handi zu bedienen? mitnurzweiarmen? #6



> Zitat:
> Hau also mal nicht so moralisch aufn Putz....!
> Kann ich mir ja leisten , ich zücke ja kein Messer!



Moralisch betrachtet ist der Anglersport auch ein Killersport, aber Du tötest ja keine Fische? :g



> Zitat:
> wer ist hier flexibler, Du als Uferangler oder der Bootsangler?
> Keine allg Aussage möglich. Liegt immer an den Bedingungen vor Ort.....



Der Einzelfall zählt immer und da jeder Sachverhalt anders ausfällt, kann man selten einen Ablauf über einen Kamm scheren, was hier gerade passiert ist.
Es kommt auch auf die Strömungskante an worauf ein Boot gerade steht, es kommt auch darauf an wie stark die Batterie vom E-motor noch ist ob man gegen die Strömung noch ankommt und chonglieren kann und es kommt darauf an wie viel Platz der Uferangler mit seiner Rute hat um auswerfen oder laufen kann. Ein Karpfenangler der 20m seitlich über mehrere Angleplätze seinen Köder auslegt handelt egozentrisch wenn er meint das er bei Platzmangel seine Fütterstelle behaupten kann/darf. Der Ruderer der Rücklings paddelt und hinter ihm die Angler nicht sieht, auch wenn er 30 Min vorher dran vorbei kam vergisst wo die Angler immer stehen und kommt in die Schnurr, kann nicht verurteilt werden, auch wenn es nervt. Nur Absicht ist verwerflich, wie, wenn man ohne Grund Schnüre durchschneidet. Ohne Grund mach ich sowas auch nicht, da kannste all die Fragen denen ich im Laufe der Zeit  schon reingefahren bin.



> Zitat:
> Nur kann nicht einfach den Bösewicht dem Bootsangler zusprechen, dann werd ich grantig.
> Zu 100% zugestimmt!!!! Mir gehts umgekehrt , zB. in Richtung Karpfenangler genauso


 Die fallen mir sofort auf, vom Boot aus, und da wird kurz gefragt "wo bist Du" und dann wird im Vorfeld schon meine eigene Schnurr eingezogen oder man weicht noch gänzlich aus oder der Karpfenangler hebt die Rute damit ich drunter her schippern kann. Ne Lösung findet sich immer, wenn man sich erkennt und noch Handeln kann.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Moin moin in die Runde,

Klare Ansage: Wenn 1-2-3 Karpfenanglerihre Angeln so auslegen das andere Angler behindert werden bzw ein angeln für diese Leute garnicht erst möglich ist , ist das auch für mich eine riesen Sauerei. Das isch hier die Leute darüber aufrechen ist absolut verständlich.

Zu dem Drill auf weiter Entfernung,
Eines Vorweg: Ich kenn keinen Angler der nur aus Spaß long range betreibt!! Die Zeit die der Drill länger dauert - das ist auch die Zeit in der der Fisch die Möglichkeit hat sich zu lösen. Wer will das schon? Der Angler auf keinen Fall. Der Zeitfaktor als Begründung fällt schonmal weg.

Ob nun 20m oder 200m , da gibts einige Unterschiede - gerade bei kapitalen Fischen. Insbesondere dann wenn mono Schnüre zur Anwendung kommen.
Wenn ein 30er auf 200m losrennt ist die Rute nach dem Anhieb zwar krumm - mehr aber auch nicht. Auf 200 hast du bei einer mono Schnur keinerlei Kontrolle bzw Kontakt zum Fisch. Die Fluchtrichtung ist auf dieser Entfernung nicht bestimmbar. Beim Drill hat man auf über die Hälfte der Strecke das Gefühl nur nen nassen Sack rannzukurbeln. Von Kampf keine Spur. Ist der Fisch dann endlich näher drann ist er dann meistens so fertig - das auch dann kein richtiger "Kampf" mehr.
Ein Drill aus kurzer Distanze verlangt da von Mensch und Material einiges mehr ab. Kurz gesagt der Drill auf kurzer Entfernung macht wesentlich mehr spaß. Und nebenbei... Ein 30er auf 20m ... das dauert auch seine Zeit bis dieser Fisch sich sicher landen läßt.
Nun bitte nicht auf die Nutzer von Geflecht verweisen. Die spüren zwar auch auch auf 200m jeden Flossenschlag......... hat aber mit dem vorgeworfenen Spaßfaktor nichts zu tun.

 Zu den Gründen der long range Angelei,
Wie oben geschrieben , der Spaßfaktor fällt flach.
Bleiben vereinfacht gesagt nur 3 Gründe:

1. Der hot spot befindet sich eben erst in einer großen Entfernung. Das kann bei flachauslaufenden Gewässern die Tiefe bzw die "Kante" zu dieser Tiefe sein. Oder aber auf der anderen Seite ist ein schönes Seerosenfeld. Oder eine Sandbank auf 200m oder eine Verteifung im Gewässerboden ...oder oder oder..

2.Die Angelstelle selber also der Angelplatz ist auf Grund regelmäßiger Nutzung einfach "tot" Über die Jahre ist da einfach zuviel Trubel , dort hält sich kaum noch nen Fisch auf. Kein Problem für mich. Rein ins Boot und die Montage dort abgelegt wo kein Angler von Land aus mehr "hinlangen" kann.

3. Krach - Lärm,,,,,,,,, Klar - wenn die Montage 200m wech ist muß ich auf der Angelstelle nicht mit Samtpfonten laufen. Ist ein guter Nebeneffektvor allem wenn der Ansitz über mehere Tage und dazu mir mehrern Leuten erfolgt.
Allerdings sehe ich das nicht als Grund dafür an nun Party machen zu müssen bzw. zu können.Da bin ich ein konsequenter Gegner von!!!Die Ruhe bein angeln ist mir heilig und auch Ziel.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Hi Peter,

So wie ich deinen Beitrag gerade lese......... Da liegen wir in unseren Ansichten garnicht so weit auseinander ........... wenn überhaupt........

Nach deinem ersten Beitrag hab ich dich wohl falsch eingeschätzt. Dafür ein Sorry meinerseits.........


----------



## micbrtls (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Ich hatte gerade mit Veit Wilde telefoniert: Heute morgen bekam er einen  Biß auf Wobbler. Ein 180 cm Wels hing an der Leine und konnte nach  längerem Kampf gelandet werden. Alle Ansitzangler holten umgehend die  Ruten rein. Bis auf einer, der wohl meinte, der See gehöre ihm.

Veit blieb nach eigenen Aussagen leider nix anderes übrig, als die  Schnur von dem zu kappen. Nach der Landung gings zurück ans Ufer.

Der Herr Karpfenangler setzte sich in sein Auto, fuhr zu Veit und schlug  diesen ohne Vorwarnung zusammen. Polizei und Notarzt mußten anrücken.  Wenn´s stimmt: Platzwunde am Auge und Gehirnerschütterung!

Der entsprechende Karpfenangler hatte sich schon am Vortag anscheinend  mit einigen anderen angelegt. Da es sich hierbei um eine Gruppe  handelte, ging´s glimpflicher ab.

PS: Gute Besserung und auf das der Karpfenangler nie wieder ans Wasser  kommt!


----------



## Namenloser (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

mahlzeit

ich angel des öfteren am datteln hamm kanal am yacht hafen in rühnte dort ist der kanal ziehmlich breit so ungf. 70 bis 80 meter ich sas gegenüber von so einem karpfen angler so gut 10 meter vor mir stehen pfosten im wasser die über eine quersträbe verbunden sind ich werfe also dort meine aalruten aus ne halbe stunde später rupft es an meiner rute ein karpfen gut 19 kilo schwerer im selben moment hör ich ein geschäder (hier ein kurzer aus an was ich mich erinnern kann scheiß pakvolk ars... ich sitz hier schon 2 tag dann kommst du wirfst deine sch... aldi ruten aus und dann sowas usw...)von der anderen ufer seite der karpfenjupi ist fast ausgerastet stunde später kam sein futterboot rübergefahren und wo kippte es seine landung ab  diereckt auf der anderen seite der pfosten


----------



## Peter51 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> So wie ich deinen Beitrag gerade lese......... Da liegen wir in unseren Ansichten garnicht so weit auseinander ........... wenn überhaupt........
> 
> Nach deinem ersten Beitrag hab ich dich wohl falsch eingeschätzt. Dafür ein Sorry meinerseits.........



Ist doch schon okay. Wenn ich mein eigenes Geschreibsel nochmal vor Augen halte, hab ich im Grunde zuwenig darüber berichtet und schon habe ich für dieses Mißverständniss selbst dazu beigetragen. 
Alles wieder im Lot, Gunnar


----------



## Peter51 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Der Herr Karpfenangler setzte sich in sein Auto, fuhr zu Veit und schlug  diesen ohne Vorwarnung zusammen. Polizei und Notarzt mußten anrücken.  Wenn´s stimmt: Platzwunde am Auge und Gehirnerschütterung!



Nach dem es Thema war "Ein Auto für eine kriminelle Handlung" zu benutzen, wird er wohl auch hier noch einen Nachtrag erhalten? 
Neid ist etwas das einige nicht überwinden können, er wird es jetzt teuer bezahlen müssen.


----------



## lonesome (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

karpfen rufen offensichtlich doch schädigungen aus.... siehe auch den bereich koi oder bei zahnkarpfen das thema guppytransport und dessen organisation. vll sind das die modernen meerjungfrauen?! :m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade mit Veit Wilde telefoniert:
> (...)
> Der Herr Karpfenangler setzte sich in sein Auto, fuhr zu Veit und schlug  diesen ohne Vorwarnung zusammen.
> (...)


*what?*​auch von mir gute Besserung an Veit!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Hallo zusammen,
interessantes Thema,gottlob gibts diese Art von Problemen bei
mir am Fluss nicht-vereinzelt mal ein Boot mit GuFi Spezis am gut getarnten(Buschwerk)Spot aber nach kurzem Hallo und sorry rudern die Mitstreiter sofort weiter.In 15 Jahren Flussangeln gab es bezüglich Mitangler nicht ein negatives Erlebnis-lustige Kommentare beim ausladen des Autos mal abgesehen:q

Was das "abspannen"ganzer Seeseiten angeht..allen Freunden des "Montagen auf 200 m rausrudern Sport" sei mal ein Blick an einige
Franz.Seen(von wegen gelobtes Karpfenanglerland)gegönnt.Da gibt es bereits Regelungen wie eine festgelegte Höchstentfernung(was auch von der Garde de Peche kontrolliert wird)oder während der Hecht und Zandersaison strikte Zeifenster-Raubfischangler tagsüber,Carps nur in der Nacht.
 esGlückwunsch..hoffentlich bleiben wir von solch restrektiven Massnahmen in D(noch) verschont.Wie üblich im Leben käme es durch die Dummheit einiger Vollpfosten zu einer Kollektivbestafung...schade das es gegen Dummheit und/oder
Egoismus kein Gesetz gibt..nicht nur beim Angeln


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Wahnsinn!!!#d

ich hoffe es gab genug Zeugen die es gesehen haben.

Ja und wie Peter51 es geschrieben hat ist er auch seinen Führerschein los" kriminelle Handlung" .#6

Ich hoffe es geht Ihm nicht allzu schlecht und wünsche Ihm ebenfalls gute Besserung


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Zu den Gründen der long range Angelei,
> Wie oben geschrieben , der Spaßfaktor fällt flach.
> Bleiben vereinfacht gesagt nur 3 Gründe:
> 
> 1. Der hot spot befindet sich eben erst in einer großen Entfernung. Das kann bei flachauslaufenden Gewässern die Tiefe bzw die "Kante" zu dieser Tiefe sein. Oder aber auf der anderen Seite ist ein schönes Seerosenfeld. Oder eine Sandbank auf 200m oder eine Verteifung im Gewässerboden ...oder oder oder..


 

@Gunnar
Aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn eine gute Angelstelle 200 m vom Ufer entfernt liegt, z.B. auf einem Plateau, dann kann ich dort eben vom Ufer aus nicht angeln. Punkt. Ich komme doch auch nicht auf die Idee, meinen Köfi oder Tauwurm oder sonstwas 200 m mit dem Boot rauszufahren und mich dann am Ufer niederzulassen. Wenn ich den Spot nicht anwerfen kann, dann verzichte ich auf die Angelei dort oder fische, wenn erlaubt, vom verankerten Boot aus. 
Völlig egal, aus welchen Gründen Montagen so weit ausgebracht werden. Wenn ich eine beim Schleppen auf eine solche Entfernung erwische, gibts von mir kein Mitleid.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

@Kohlmeise,


> Völlig egal, aus welchen Gründen Montagen so weit ausgebracht werden. Wenn ich eine beim Schleppen auf eine solche Entfernung erwische, gibts von mir kein Mitleid.


Ganz ehrlich: Dann mach aus dein Kahn ein U-Boot!
*Ne ne im Ernst*, Gewässer auf denen mit Schleppern zurechnen ist würde ich erst garnicht beangeln. Zumindest kein long range.



> Ich komme doch auch nicht auf die Idee, meinen Köfi oder Tauwurm oder sonstwas 200 m mit dem Boot rauszufahren und mich dann am Ufer niederzulassen. Wenn ich den Spot nicht anwerfen kann, dann verzichte ich auf die Angelei dort


Mein Opa , ein Stipper vor dem Herr'n , weigerte sich mit der Wurfangel zu angeln. Wenn er mit der Stippe dort nicht hinlangen konnte wo der Fisch war , dann war es eben so.
 Das auslegen der Montagen auf größere Distanzen ist für mich die "Ausbaustufe " einer Wurfangel.
 Ob ich nun an einem kleineren Gewässer dem Angler auf der anderen Seite meine Montag vor die Füße werfe oder selbiges bei größerem Gewässer mit dem Boot mache. Es kommt das selbe bei raus...


----------



## Kleintierangler (15. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

wir angeln öfter zu 4 mit 8 ruten  und das auf ca 12 meter meist mit 6-30 meter abstand zum ufer aber das wir uns gegeseitig fangen niemals das passiert echt 2 mal im jahr und wir angeln am rhein aber 200 meter da wäre mir die kurbelei zu blöd unsere fische beissen wenn sie in stimmung sind ufernah und wenn es einen harten biß gibt holen die kumpels ihre montagen ein und gut ist das


----------



## Erumaro (16. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> *Bild zum Sonntag*​



Genau SOWAS meine ich!!! :r:r:r

Als ob das "Flüsschen" nicht breit genug wäre zum Umfahren!!!
Als ob man die Angler nicht schon in nem Kilometer Entfernung sehen würde!!!

Nein, immer schön rein in die Schnüre!!!
Kost ja nüscht!!! 

Da krieg ich nen Brechreiz, der Kamm schwillt und der Abzugsfinger juckt!!!


----------



## Burner (16. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Eine schöne Geschichte, die ich gerade von meinem Vater erfahren habe und schon viele, viele Jahre zurück liegt:

Ein alter Ostpreuße, der einen leckeren Karpfen zu schätzen weiß, hatte in der Oste oberhalb Bremervördes schon vor 40 Jahren seine Futterstelle und angelte dort auch regelmäßig auf "Carps" ;-). Jeder im Bremervörder Verein wusste davon und es wurde durchweg akzeptiert. Niemand fischte dementsprechend an dieser Stelle, auch aus den folgenden Gründen:
Fing dieser alte Herr einen "großen" Karpfen (8 - ca. 16 Pfund) - das ist durchaus ein großer Karpfen - gab es jedesmal im nahen Altersheim Fisch zu essen. Da er selbst keinen Verwendungszweck für diese großen Karpfen hatte, spendete er diese, war aber auch stets bereit, Junganglern mit Rat und Tat bei Seite zu stehen und ihnen die Feinheiten des "selektiven" Karpfenangelns zu zeigen!

Mfg Fabian


----------



## lonesome (16. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Burner schrieb:


> Eine schöne Geschichte, die ich gerade von meinem Vater erfahren habe und schon viele, viele Jahre zurück liegt:
> 
> Ein alter Ostpreuße, der einen leckeren Karpfen zu schätzen weiß, hatte in der Oste oberhalb Bremervördes schon vor 40 Jahren seine Futterstelle und angelte dort auch regelmäßig auf "Carps" ;-). Jeder im Bremervörder Verein wusste davon und es wurde durchweg akzeptiert. Niemand fischte dementsprechend an dieser Stelle, auch aus den folgenden Gründen:
> Fing dieser alte Herr einen "großen" Karpfen (8 - ca. 16 Pfund) - das ist durchaus ein großer Karpfen - gab es jedesmal im nahen Altersheim Fisch zu essen. Da er selbst keinen Verwendungszweck für diese großen Karpfen hatte, spendete er diese, war aber auch stets bereit, Junganglern mit Rat und Tat bei Seite zu stehen und ihnen die Feinheiten des "selektiven" Karpfenangelns zu zeigen!
> ...



meine großeltern sind auch ostpreußen. und aus täglichen storys vom gelobten land kann ich dir sagen: was maß hat landet im topf. 

sehe ich auch so, nur das mit dem altenheim ist ne gute idee.


----------



## smartmouth (30. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Muß jetzt auch mal meinen Nerv vom gestrigen Samstagabend zum Besten geben. Vielleicht kommt euch ja was bekannt vor 
War mit nem Freund und seiner Freundin höhe Friedrichstort aufm Kieler Westufer auf Platten unterwegs.

Und haben es uns auf einem der Dampferanleger bequem gemacht, alles Tutti null Ärger mit den Dampfern oder Passagieren, was ich schon mal ganz toll fand.

Aber dann der super Gau #q 
Vonner Förde kommt n lüddes Angelboot mit 2 Gestalten drinne angeschippert. Das Boot hält zwar voll AK auf uns zu aber noch is alles gut. 

Auf maximaler Rufweite zwar mit miesem Gefühl aber doch noch Hoffnung die beiden zu stoppen gröhl rüber 
|director:: ACHTUNG HIER LIEGEN SCHNURE , VORSICHT ANGELN usw usf

Null Reaktion !!!

Also ... weiter rufen 
|director:: HEY IHR LIEGT GENAU ÜBER MEINEN SCHNUREN !!! (3 Ruten zwischen 40m und 80m) 

Da geschah das unerwartete, ich bekam antwort :k >>> Joar is doch kein problem, so weit wirfst du doch gar nicht <<<
Woraufhin die auch noch bequeme 10-15 min da weiter gefischt haben

Oh man#y die waren noch 50m weit weg

Und als nächstes genau das was nu alle erwarten, der Alte (sorry, nich bös gemeint aber die waren nun mal beide im Rentenalter) reistn Aubo und an und meine mittlere Rute verschwindet fast von Anleger!!!  

Also Rolle auf und wieder gröhlen 
|director:: EYYYYYYYY, IHR STECKT IN MEINER SCHNUR, HAAALLOOOOO IHR HABT MICH ...
Genau wie beim ersten Versuch (der das Drama verhindern sollte) kam zunächst wieder Null Reaktion
etwa ne gefühlte  Minute später ging der Aubo dann endlich aus und es wurde begonnen die Schnur zulösen.

Und dann noch der ober Kracher, während der Bootsführer der beiden die Schnur, die natürlich um den Propeller gewickelt war, :e enttüddeld fragt der andre ihn doch ernsthaft  und richtig entrüstet
>>> Wieso angeln die auch hier rüber, kann doch wohl nich wahr sein etc bli bla blub <<<

War kurz davor ernsthaft laut zuwerden und den beiden freundlich aber bestimmt die Meinung zugeigen, so nach dem Motto : Warum angelt ihr denn hier? Weils hier Fisch gibt oder weil die Aussicht so toll is und ihr die besoffenen Kids genießt? 

Ich mein ich weiß doch wohl besser wie weit ich werf und wo meine Schnur ins wasser läuft etc. ?! Aber Nein :c
Und es MUSS doch reichen wenn man ansagt DAS da Schnure liegen. Aber das sieht vielleicht nur der geschädigte so.
Die Schnur auf der Rolle is natürlich völlig ruiniert und muß logischer weise runter.

Einfach zum kotzen sowas! Warum muß das immer so sein?
Und weshalb sind es mit Vorliebe Menschen im Rentenalter die   vollkommen Resistent gegen Warnungen und besseres Wissen sind??? 

Nächstes mal werd ich einfach eine der Ruten einholen und denen das Blei um die Ohren pfeifen lassen, volle Lotte übers Boot, vielleicht raffen die das dann.

So, ich habe fertig :m auch wenn ich die Ignoranz der beiden immernoch nahezu unglaublich finde #c

MfG der Nilson


----------



## angelpfeife (30. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



smartmouth schrieb:


> Nächstes mal werd ich einfach eine der Ruten einholen und denen das Blei um die Ohren pfeifen lassen, volle Lotte übers Boot, vielleicht raffen die das dann.
> MfG der Nilson


Gaaanz schlechte Idee! Weil um 10m oder so verschätzt man sich gerne mal in der Distanz beim Werfen und dann knipst du dem alten Herrn das Licht aus..|bigeyes


----------



## teilzeitgott (30. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Gaaanz schlechte Idee! Weil um 10m oder so verschätzt man sich gerne mal in der Distanz beim Werfen und dann knipst du dem alten Herrn das Licht aus..|bigeyes



tja, dann merkt er sich das wenigstens 
und die renten werden dann auch sicherer


----------



## daiwa_angler (30. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

angelpfeife les ma deine profilnachrichten !!
und antworte drauf


----------



## Udo561 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Erumaro schrieb:


> Genau SOWAS meine ich!!! :r:r:r
> 
> Als ob das "Flüsschen" nicht breit genug wäre zum Umfahren!!!
> Als ob man die Angler nicht schon in nem Kilometer Entfernung sehen würde!!!
> ...



Hi,
solche Freizeitbootpaddler wissen nicht das da Schnüre im Wasser liegen , geschweige denn das man Angelruten mit Schnüren benutzt.
Im Ernst , vielen die sich nicht mit der Angelei befassen ist nicht bewusst das man u.U. hundert Meter weit auswerfen kann.
Für die ist angeln , Schwimmer , Brot oder Wurm und 10 Meter vom Ufer angeln.
Wenn die keinen Schwimmer auf dem Wasser sehen machen die sich keine Gedanken.
Manche leihen sich solch ein Kajak auch zum ersten mal und sind froh das sie damit nicht absaufen , die haben andere Dinge im Kopf als auch noch auf Angelschnüre zu achten.

Ich möchte diese Paddler nicht in Schutz nehmen , aber ich habe mich schon mit einigen unterhalten , die(viele) sind froh das sie oberhalb vom Wasser bleiben.

Gruß Udo


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> solche Freizeitbootpaddler wissen nicht das da Schnüre im Wasser liegen , geschweige denn das man Angelruten mit Schnüren benutzt.
> Im Ernst , vielen die sich nicht mit der Angelei befassen ist nicht bewusst das man u.U. hundert Meter weit auswerfen kann.



So ist das leider. Hier am Schlachtenee ist im Sommer tagsüber alles voller Boote und Schwimmer, daher fisch ich dann nur Morgens, Abends oder Nachts.

Sollte ich doch mal tagsüber am Wasser sitzen muss ich fast jedes Boot darauf hinweisen, dass meine Schnüre weiter als 5m vom ufer entfernd sind  
Und, dass man auch ohne "Öpper" angeln kann 
Ein Pärchen, dass letztes Mal ca 20 min zugeschaut hat war total baff als ich meine Montagen vielleicht 40m rausgeworfen habe ...

Es ist absolut unverständlich (|rolleyes), aber manchen Leuten fehlt jegliche Ahnung was das Angeln angeht und wenn man sich dann noch zum ersten Mal nen Boot oder Kanu gemietet hat ist man glaube ich schon damit recht überfordert und hat keine Möglichkeit noch auf Angler zu achten#d

Wie bei den meisten Dingen hilft hier meist ein kurzes Gespräch. Oder vielleicht ein Schild "Achtung Angler, bitte andere Flussseite benutzen" :m


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Bei uns am See ganz schlimm, sind immer 2 ältere Damen die so im Abstand von 30 Meter am Ufer entlang schwimmen. Hatte die beinde trotz Warnrufen schon 2 mal an der Schnur, hatte n Köfi dran, als der dann am Bein von der einen war ging das Geschreie los....

Zum Glück is der See groß und gibt nicht nur ein Platz....ansonsten beim Spinnfischen immer diese Schlaubootpaddler....

Gruß Fabi


----------



## smartmouth (30. August 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Gaaanz schlechte Idee! Weil um 10m oder so verschätzt man sich gerne mal in der Distanz beim Werfen und dann knipst du dem alten Herrn das Licht aus..|bigeyes




Hast ja recht, darum werd ich mir wohl auch beim nächsten Mal wieder aufe Lippe beißen und ne neue Schnur kaufen gehn #q 

Ich begreif einfach nich wie sich erwachsene Menschen so verhalten können #c is mir völlich suspekt das Ganze.

Aber das Gefühl kennen Wir doch leider alle . . .

MfG der Nilson


----------



## barschkönig (21. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Ich hol mal wieder einen etwas älteren Thread raus aber heute war wieder so ein Fall. 

Wir sind mit dem Boot rausgefahren um auf Hecht zu angeln. Da Nabel war konnte man vom Wasser das Ufer nicht mehr sehen.
Gleich beim ersten Wurf wurde es an der Angel schwer. Ich dachte ein Hecht?
Nein, es waren keine Kopfschläge zu spüren aber es gab nach.
Ich zog raus und eine gespannte Schnur kam hoch, ich nahm die Schnur und zog dran. Nichts passiert. Da es in dem See sehr viele Stubben gibt ist sowas schon öfters vorgekommen das man mehrere Meter Schnur + Montage rausholte die abgerissen ist. 
Ich zog und zog und aufeinmal hörte man in der Ferne die Stimme eines Bissanzeigers. Ich dachte: Nein das kann nicht sein das sind doch mindestens 500 meter bis hier draußen vom Ufer ich zog nochmal und wieder piepppp.

Dann nahm mein Onkel die Schnur in die Hand und zog das andere Ende wo dann die Montage kam + Boile.
Da schon eine mächtige Perücke entstanden war schnitten wir ab. 
Im Nebel kam dann ein Schlauchboot näher mit einer Person drin + Rute. Der verschwand aber dann auch wieder schnell als er seine abgeschnittene Schnur wieder einzog.

Tja, pech gehabt das waren bestimmt 500 meter quer über den See geschleppt#q
Woher sollten wir wissen wo die Schnur herkam???

Hättet ihr auch abgeschnitten?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Ich hätt die Schnur an ner Dolle festgemacht und E-Motor auf Stufe 5 und zwar vorwärts!!!


----------



## bream94 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

an land,die schnur ans auto dran und dann nach hause^^
mfg
:m


----------



## diemai (21. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

hahaha , ............die Carpfreaks brauchen halt immer etwas mehr See!

Du hast ja noch Glück gehabt , das du bei dem Nebel nicht durch ein heranfliegendes Karpfenblei getroffen wurdest:m !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Gunnar. (21. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Hallo David,


> Hättet ihr auch abgeschnitten?


Aus meiner Sicht , ich als Karpenangler der auch Long Range betreibt: *Jain *
Wenn der Tüdderkram sich als unlösbar erweist hätte ich damit kein Problem.Ansonsten , einfach so das Messer zücken , das muß nicht sein.

Bei den 500m haste dich garantiert getäuscht. Ist aber auch egal , es geht ums Prinzip. Wenn ich weit auslege obwohl ich weiß das Bootsangler auf dem Gewässer aktiv sein könnten trage ich nicht nur das Risiko (Montagenverlust), mir ist auch bewußt das sich andere zu recht aufregen könnten.Allerdings erwarte ich genauso das  die Bootsangler im Bereich der Landangelstellen einwenig Sorfalt walten lassen
Wenn der Karpfenangler im Nebel schon auf Sichtweite heran war hättet ihr ihm ruhig sagen können was ihr von dieser Behinderung anderen Anglern gegen haltet.
Leider kenn ich nun nicht die Lokation bzw alle Umstände. Sonst würde ich situartionsbedingt mich zu diesem Fall genauer äußern.*Daher ist meine Antwort hier bewußt allgemein gehalten........*


----------



## Erumaro (21. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Ich denke, ich habe die Schnur, den Wirbel, den Haken, das Blei, die ganze Montage bezahlt!! Es ist mein Besitz, mein sauer verdientes und bezahltes Eigentum! 

Wenn sich nun jemand erdreisten sollte, über mein Eigentum eigenmächtig oder einfach aus Ignoranz zu entscheiden und sein Messer zücken sollte, muss sich derjenige nicht wundern, wenn er 130kg Dynamit am Hals hat!! |evil:

Ich meine, ne Perücke kann immer mal passieren und wenn es keine Absicht war, dann kann man miteinander reden und gemeinsam entscheiden, ob man abschneidet.. Ärgerlich, aber okay...

Aber für Leute mit nem Verhalten a´la "tretet zur Seite, ich bin der Landvogt" und "Hauptsache, ich und meine Sachen nehmen keinen Schaden" habe ich kein Verständnis und null Toleranz! Da ist es mir egal, ob ich 30m oder 5m weit vom Ufer angele! 

Und wenn mir jemand schon Zeichen gibt, oder zuruft, dass dort seine Schnüre liegen, oder es offensichtlich ist, ja, meine Güte, dann werfe oder fahre ich eben woanders hin! Er/Sie war ja schließlich zuerst da... 

Man kann immer miteinander reden! Und wenn es um Eigentum geht, sollte man das auch tunlichst machen.. Meine Meinung!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> kenn ich doch irgendwie ....
> hatte neulich auch mal nen "Hänger" beim Spinnfischen ...
> nachdem der Karpfenangler am ca 200-300m gegenüberliegendem Ufer dann plötzlich hektisch zur Rute lief, stellte sich raus das mein ca 20m Auswurf seine Karpfenmontage erwischt hatte (Kreis) die mit dem Schlauchboot ausgebracht wurde #d
> mal bildlich festgehalten .... der Karpfenkollege saß auf der Landzunge |uhoh:



Hehee, das sind genau die Idioten von Karpfenanglern, die hier auch ständig vom 100 Meter und weiter werfen labern, obwohl es in ihrem Umfeld weit und breit kein großes Gewässer, wie Talsperre, Binnenmeer etc. gibt.
Genau diese Art der Angelei ist es, bei der man auch an kleinen Gewässern auf derartige Wurfweiten kommt.
Sich an der Stelle ans Ufer zu setzen, wo der Hot Spot bloß 20 Meter vor den Füßen liegt, ist eben uncool und man kann nicht so mit seiner ü200€- Rute rumposen.
Die wenigsten dieser Spezies machen das, weil von dem entsprechenden Ufer nicht geangelt werden kann(Vegetation, Sperrgebiet oder sonstiges Hindernis), sondern einfach weil sie Spinner sind.
Kurz gesagt, kenne ich an meinen Gewässern und hier aus dem Board auch, einfach nur peinlich diese Typen.|uhoh:


----------



## Erumaro (21. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

"Hehee, das sind genau die Idioten von Karpfenanglern, die hier auch ständig vom 100 Meter und weiter werfen labern..... "


Na, ob ich mich an Deiner Stelle hier mit einer ganzen Sparte von Anglern anlegen würde, diese über einen Kamm scheren, und sie dann noch als "Idioten" bezeichnen würde? 

Auch wenn ich kein Karpfenangler bin, aber das ist keine gute Idee!!!


----------



## Boendall (22. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Erumaro schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich habe die Schnur, den Wirbel, den Haken, das Blei, die ganze Montage bezahlt!! Es ist mein Besitz, mein sauer verdientes und bezahltes Eigentum!
> 
> Wenn sich nun jemand erdreisten sollte, über mein Eigentum eigenmächtig oder einfach aus Ignoranz zu entscheiden und sein Messer zücken sollte, muss sich derjenige nicht wundern, wenn er 130kg Dynamit am Hals hat!! |evil:
> 
> ...


 
Bei 30m wird wohl auch keiner allergisch, aber wenn wirklich auf 150-200m abgespannt wird, dann kanns eben zu Reibungspunkten kommen. Ist doch gegenüber den anderen Anglern auch ein gewisses "Landvogt" verhalten: "Ich angel hier und darf soweit abspannen wie ich schnur auf der Rolle habe, ob die anderen Platz haben ist mir wumpe."

Im Endeffekt wird man immer wieder seltsame Erlebnisse am Waser haben, manche komisch, manche witzig und manche einfach nur zum Ärgern. Manchmal eskaliert es eben, meistens jedoch werden solche Probleme durch reden aus der Welt geschafft, weil ich 0 Bock habe mich zu streiten, wenn ich entspannen will.


----------



## barschkönig (22. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo David,
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht , ich als Karpenangler der auch Long Range betreibt: *Jain *
> Wenn der Tüdderkram sich als unlösbar erweist hätte ich damit kein Problem.Ansonsten , einfach so das Messer zücken , das muß nicht sein.
> ...


 
Der ist zwar mit dem Schlauchboot auf Sicht herangekommen aber er hat nichts gesagt er hatte seine Schnur eingerollt und ist dann gleich wieder verschwunden, wahrscheinlich wusste er das er was falsch gemacht hatte.

Ja du kennst den See nicht und die größe aber auf jeden fall war es keine normale weite zum schleppen von 300 meter. Er hat quer über den See gespannt und das sind schon ordentlich Meter.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Nabend,



> Manchmal eskaliert es eben, *meistens jedoch werden solche Probleme durch reden aus der Welt geschafft*, weil ich 0 Bock habe mich zu streiten, wenn ich entspannen will.


Eben , genauso ist es!! Zumindest sollte der Versuch des Redens gemacht werden. Wo ein Wille ist.........


----------



## Taxidermist (22. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Also mich nervt es nicht, wenn ich ab und zu die Montagen von Karpfenanglern, mit z.B. tieflaufenden Wobblern aufsammle.
Dies ist mir erst vor etwa zwei Wochen wieder passiert und die Angelegenheit wurde freundlich abgewickelt.Dass heißt, ich hab meinen Wobbler aus seiner Schnur rausgepuhlt und er durfte sich aus seiner Poofburg rausbemühen,sich in seine Gummiwurst setzen und sein Gedöns
wieder rausbringen.
Eigentlich hätte er mehr Grund dazu gehabt sich genervt zu fühlen als ich!
Da sich aber etliche meiner Vereinskollegen,die zu 90% Raubfischangler
sind,schon belästigt fühlten, wurden in den Tages/Wochenscheinen Änderungen vorgenommen.
Da steht nun "Angeln nur in Wurfdistanz von ca.70m"!
Daran hält sich natürlich von den Boilifritzen kaum jemand und es wird auch tatsächlich in Entfernungen von bis zu 300m gefischt.
Aber von den Raubfischanglern halten sich auch nur die wenigsten an Regeln.
So wird z.B. eifrig mit lebenden Köfis gefischt und des Nachts wird im
Zweifelsfall "immer" auf Waller gefischt.(BW= Nachtangelverbot!)
Also es ist ein bischen Wildwest und mir gefällt es,dass so etwas überhaupt
möglich ist,in diesem reglementierten und überwachten Deutschland.
Daher bin ich gerade an unserem Gewässer für Nachsicht und der Überzeugung,dass keine Fraktion besser als die andere ist!
Damit meine ich all die kleinen Regelverstöße!

Taxidermist


----------



## Gunnar. (22. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*

Taxi , deine Einstellung hat was von : "alle mal an die eigene Nase fassen"
Gefällt mir!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. November 2010)

*AW: Es nervt total!*



Erumaro schrieb:


> "Hehee, das sind genau die Idioten von Karpfenanglern, die hier auch ständig vom 100 Meter und weiter werfen labern..... "
> 
> 
> Na, ob ich mich an Deiner Stelle hier mit einer ganzen Sparte von Anglern anlegen würde, diese über einen Kamm scheren, und sie dann noch als "Idioten" bezeichnen würde?
> ...



Ich habe sie nicht alle als Idioten bezeichnet, du musst mich schon im Kontext zitieren und aus dem geht hervor, dass sich jene angesprochen fühlen dürfen, die:
1. nicht an wirklich großen Gewässern fischen(Stauseen, Talsperren, Binnenmeere etc.
2. an einem Gewässer vom einen Ufer aus, kurz vorm anderen Ufer fischen, obwohl es keinen dringenden Grund gibt, gleich am anderen Ufer zu fischen und nur ca. 10- 40 Meter auswerfen zu müssen..
Ein dringender Grund wäre z.B. eine dichte Vegetation, die das Fischen von einem Ufer aus unmöglich macht.

Ich bin weder Offizier, noch Politiker und habe daher die Eier, zu meiner Meinung zu stehen und mich zur Not mit jedem anzulegen, wenn ich es für lohnend erachte.:g

Ich sag nur: "Viel Feind, viel Ehr" oder "Wer keine Feinde hat, hat auch keine Freunde."


----------

